# Ucraina-Russia, concluso primo negoziato. Fumata nera con alcune aperture.



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Concluso il primo incontro diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia. Le due delegazioni tornano in patria per consultarsi, con la speranza di ritrovarsi nei prossimi giorni. Il secondo incontro dovrebbe aver luogo tra Bielorussia e Polonia.

Mosca: "Abbiamo individuato alcuni punti su cui è possibile trovare terreno comune":
Kiev più cauta: "I russi, purtroppo, hanno ancora un punto di vista molto prevenuto del processo distruttivo che hanno lanciato".

Nel frattempo la battaglia continua.


Putin telefona a Macron: è disposto a cessare il fuoco (prima di tutto sui civili) se ci sarà riconoscimento ufficiale della Crimea, e impegno dell'Ucraina a non entrare nella NATO, restando neutrale.
L'Ucraina come condizione vorrrebbe entrare subito nella UE, ma dopo l'apertura della Von Der Lyen ora c'è una frenata degli organi europei: "No a integrazioni frettolose."
Zelensky ha però firmato il documento di richiesta adesione.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Febbraio 2022)

In tutto ciò continueranno a bombardare?


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il primo incontro diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia. Le due delegazioni tornano in patria per consultarsi, con la speranza di ritrovarsi nei prossimi giorni. Il secondo incontro dovrebbe aver luogo tra Bielorussia e Polonia. Mosca: "Abbiamo individuato alcuni punti su cui è possibile trovare terreno comune": Kiev più cauta: "I russi, purtroppo, hanno ancora un punto di vista molto prevenuto del processo distruttivo che hanno lanciato". Nel frattempo la battaglia continua.
> 
> *Putin telefona a Macron: è disposto a cessare il fuoco (prima di tutto sui civili) *se ci sarà riconoscimento ufficiale della Crimea, e impegno dell'Ucraina a non entrare nella NATO, diventando neutrale.
> L'Ucraina come condizione vorrrebbe entrare subito nella UE, ma dopo l'apertura della Von Der Lyen ora c'è una frenata degli organi europei: "No a integrazioni frettolose."
> Zelensky ha però firmato il documento di richiesta adesione.



Schifoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò continueranno a bombardare?


Si la guerra stra continuando regolarmente


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò continueranno a bombardare?


Si, lo stanno facendo, hanno anche aumentato la violenza dei bombardamenti.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si la guerra stra continuando regolarmente


A me sa di prendere tempo per vedere se riescono a prendere Kiev...


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*L'UEFA ha terminato la sua partnership con Gazprom*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

A sensazione l'Ucraina entra nella UE, mantiene il suo governo e rinuncia per sempre alla NATO, la Russia ottiene Crimea e Dunbass.

Per ora mi basterebbe che tutti questi maiali del mondo tirino via le dita lerce dai pulsanti (sempre che le abbiano avute sul serio), perché non nascondo che ieri ho provato enorme inquietudine a leggere cosa stava succedendo.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *L'UEFA ha terminato la sua partnership con Gazprom*


Ottimo


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il primo incontro diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia. Le due delegazioni tornano in patria per consultarsi, con la speranza di ritrovarsi nei prossimi giorni. Il secondo incontro dovrebbe aver luogo tra Bielorussia e Polonia.
> 
> Mosca: "Abbiamo individuato alcuni punti su cui è possibile trovare terreno comune":
> Kiev più cauta: "I russi, purtroppo, hanno ancora un punto di vista molto prevenuto del processo distruttivo che hanno lanciato".
> ...



Grandi parrucconi europei.

Sarei più tranquillo a dormire accanto ad un boa constrictor.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sensazione l'Ucraina entra nella UE, mantiene il suo governo e rinuncia per sempre alla NATO, la Russia ottiene Crimea e Dunbass.
> 
> Per ora mi basterebbe che tutti questi maiali del mondo tirino via le dita lercie dai pulsanti (sempre che le abbiano avute sul serio), perché non nascondo che ieri ho provato enorme inquietudine a leggere cosa stava succedendo.


Veramente... è stato davvero una giornata incubo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *L'UEFA ha terminato la sua partnership con Gazprom*


Drin drin forza Aivan ora tocca a te.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il primo incontro diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia. Le due delegazioni tornano in patria per consultarsi, con la speranza di ritrovarsi nei prossimi giorni. Il secondo incontro dovrebbe aver luogo tra Bielorussia e Polonia.
> 
> Mosca: "Abbiamo individuato alcuni punti su cui è possibile trovare terreno comune":
> Kiev più cauta: "I russi, purtroppo, hanno ancora un punto di vista molto prevenuto del processo distruttivo che hanno lanciato".
> ...


Successone direi! si va dritti nella corretta direzione.
A breve la nostra attenzione si focalizzerà sulla politica interna moscovita...


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sensazione l'Ucraina entra nella UE, mantiene il suo governo e rinuncia per sempre alla NATO, la Russia ottiene Crimea e Dunbass.
> 
> Per ora mi basterebbe che tutti questi maiali del mondo tirino via le dita lercie dai pulsanti (sempre che le abbiano avute sul serio), perché non nascondo che ieri ho provato enorme inquietudine a leggere cosa stava succedendo.


Non mi piace molto come cosa…. Uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia è un esercito europeo indipendente dalla NATO, da quanto ho capito la Germania sembra voler cambiare marcia sulle armi e dopo questa storia lo faranno tutti gli stati.. non possiamo avere uno stato monco nella ue


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sensazione l'Ucraina entra nella UE, mantiene il suo governo e rinuncia per sempre alla NATO, la Russia ottiene Crimea e Dunbass.
> 
> Per ora mi basterebbe che tutti questi maiali del mondo tirino via le dita lercie dai pulsanti (sempre che le abbiano avute sul serio), perché non nascondo che ieri ho provato enorme inquietudine a leggere cosa stava succedendo.


A me andrebbe bene anche senza l'Ucraina in UE


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Successone direi! si va dritti nella corretta direzione.
> A breve la nostra attenzione si focalizzerà sulla politica interna moscovita...


No tra non molto si passerà ad insultare america per averci distrutti economicamente... nel frattempo guadagnandoci tanto per iniziare x il gas americano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non mi piace molto come cosa…. Uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia è un esercito europeo indipendente dalla NATO, da quanto ho capito la Germania sembra voler cambiare marcia sulle armi e dopo questa storia lo faranno tutti gli stati.. non possiamo avere uno stato monco nella ue


L'abbiamo capito che in teoria dovrebbe essere solo a scopo difensivo!? purtroppo è solo teoria ahimè


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Drin drin forza Aivan ora tocca a te.



Solo sponsor da pale eoliche, please.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il primo incontro diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia. Le due delegazioni tornano in patria per consultarsi, con la speranza di ritrovarsi nei prossimi giorni. Il secondo incontro dovrebbe aver luogo tra Bielorussia e Polonia.
> 
> Mosca: "Abbiamo individuato alcuni punti su cui è possibile trovare terreno comune":
> Kiev più cauta: "I russi, purtroppo, hanno ancora un punto di vista molto prevenuto del processo distruttivo che hanno lanciato".
> ...



L'importante è che la trattativa non sia stata interrotta del tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Solo sponsor da pale eoliche, please.


Ricordatevi che deve essere sostenibile


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il primo incontro diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia. Le due delegazioni tornano in patria per consultarsi, con la speranza di ritrovarsi nei prossimi giorni. Il secondo incontro dovrebbe aver luogo tra Bielorussia e Polonia.
> 
> Mosca: "Abbiamo individuato alcuni punti su cui è possibile trovare terreno comune":
> Kiev più cauta: "I russi, purtroppo, hanno ancora un punto di vista molto prevenuto del processo distruttivo che hanno lanciato".
> ...


Se, e ripeto se, usciremo da questa storia.

La Russia ne uscirà distrutta..

Noi ne usciremo sanguinati.

Tra buco covid, soldi per aiutare l'Ucraina, soldi che finiranno nel sistema militare..

E gli alieni gialli? Eh bello.. loro si toglieranno dalle scatole la Russia, magari la compreranno insieme alle sue atomiche quelle saranno un bonus per l'aquisto


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se, e ripeto se, usciremo da questa storia.
> 
> La Russia ne uscirà distrutta..
> 
> ...



Ma infatti i veri negoziati dovevano citare un solo punto, cioè che la Russia può annettere l'Ucraina e in cambio punta tutti i suoi missili sulla Cina.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

ma come caspiterina si sono presentati gli ucraini al summit?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma come caspiterina si sono presentati gli ucraini al summit?


Dai sono da giorni nei bunker


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sensazione l'Ucraina entra nella UE, mantiene il suo governo e rinuncia per sempre alla NATO, la Russia ottiene Crimea e Dunbass.
> 
> Per ora mi basterebbe che tutti questi maiali del mondo tirino via le dita lerce dai pulsanti (sempre che le abbiano avute sul serio), perché non nascondo che ieri ho provato enorme inquietudine a leggere cosa stava succedendo.


Minchia questi in ue senza nessun merito..
Sarà un bel problema per noi a lungo andare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Minchia questi in ue senza nessun merito..
> Sarà un bel problema per noi a lungo andare



Tranquillo, tra poco entrerà pure la Turchia.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma come caspiterina si sono presentati gli ucraini al summit?


Sono penosi


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, tra poco entrerà pure la Turchia.


Li muoio davvero . Che schifo


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, tra poco entrerà pure la Turchia.


Accetto pure Putin piuttosto che la Turca


----------



## Viulento (28 Febbraio 2022)

ora basta!!!

siamo contrari anche a come si sono vestiti al summit!!!

sti pecoroni!!!


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Minchia questi in ue senza nessun merito..
> Sarà un bel problema per noi a lungo andare





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, tra poco entrerà pure la Turchia.



Poi con la scusa della stabilizzazione del Mediterraneo, inglobiamo pure il NordAfrica, vedrai.

Poi vediamo chi è che fa il tonfo economico, se noi o la Russia.

Fortuna che sarò già crepato, anche se qualche brivido ce l'ho ... magari una bella rivolta in Libia per accelerare.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li muoio davvero . Che schifo



Vogliamo che resti con noi ma penso che gli USA imporranno pure i turchi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se, e ripeto se, usciremo da questa storia.
> 
> La Russia ne uscirà distrutta..
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si.
Prenderci sul groppone sto paese da terzo mondo sarà un grave problema.
La Russia ne esce a pezzi chiaramente


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Accetto pure Putin piuttosto che la Turca



La Turca verrà ammessa per i meriti contro Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo che resti con noi ma penso che gli USA imporranno pure i turchi.


Facciamo entrare anche l’Armenia? La Giorgia? La Siria? Israele?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Poi con la scusa della stabilizzazione del Mediterraneo, inglobiamo pure il NordAfrica,* vedrai.
> 
> Poi vediamo chi è che fa il tonfo economico, se noi o la Russia.
> 
> Fortuna che sarò già crepato, anche se qualche brivido ce l'ho ... magari una bella rivolta in Libia per accelerare.



Non è mica da escludere.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi con la scusa della stabilizzazione del Mediterraneo, inglobiamo pure il NordAfrica, vedrai.
> 
> Poi vediamo chi è che fa il tonfo economico, se noi o la Russia.
> 
> Fortuna che sarò già crepato, anche se qualche brivido ce l'ho ... magari una bella rivolta in Libia per accelerare.


Ormai è un circo l’Occidente, specialmente l’Europa..


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Turca verrà ammessa per i meriti contro Putin.


Attento che se sgancia la balistica va per colpire Putin finisce per colpire il nuovo stadio di Milano


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Facciamo entrare anche l’Armenia? La Giorgia? La Siria? Israele?



Perché no? 
La UE ormai è solo un accozzaglia di Stati.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Per favore teniamo il topic "Pulito" *


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ora basta!!!
> 
> siamo contrari anche a come si sono vestiti al summit!!!
> 
> sti pecoroni!!!


Come hanno osato non presentarsi eleganti? Non hanno negozi di alta moda nei bunker?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Attento che se sgancia la balistica va per colpire Putin finisce per colpire il nuovo stadio di Milano



Prendiamola a ridere ma i padri fondatori dell' Europa si stanno rivoltando nella tomba.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

NASDAQ E NYSE SOSPENDONO LA CONTRATTAZIONE DEI TITOLI DI AZIENDE RUSSE LISTATE NEI LORO EXCHANGE


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se, e ripeto se, usciremo da questa storia.
> 
> La Russia ne uscirà distrutta..
> 
> ...


Guarda il lato positivo: noi eravamo spacciati anche prima.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

Io comunque lo butterei qualche euro sulla banca centrale Russa. Ora è ai minimi, quando si riprenderà farà guadagnare un bel po' di soldini


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre da ingnorante in economia, i blocchi sicuramente rallentano la crescita della Russia, ma siamo sicuri che siano un colpo così forte? Voglio dire che secondo me, sia Russi che il resto del mondo riusciranno comunque a concludere affari tramite paesi terzi.. Ne vediamo tante di queste mosse nel calcio e nella cronaca di tutti i giorni


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sempre da ingnorante in economia, i blocchi sicuramente rallentano la crescita della Russia, ma siamo sicuri che siano un colpo così forte? Voglio dire che secondo me, sia Russi che il resto del mondo riusciranno comunque a concludere affari tramite paesi terzi.. *Ne vediamo tante di queste mosse nel calcio e nella cronaca di tutti i giorni*



Possono sempre ingaggiare Raiola e Moggi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*IL COMANDANTE NATO JENS STOLTENTBERG: NON E' NOSTRA INTENZIONE OPERARE VIA MARE, TERRA O ARIA NEL CONFLITTO. CI ADOPERAREMO PER EVITARE L'ESCALATION CON I NOSTRI ALLEATI EUROPEI*


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io comunque lo butterei qualche euro sulla banca centrale Russa. Ora è ai minimi, quando si riprenderà farà guadagnare un bel po' di soldini


Meglio puntare su Gazprom allora, già i cinesi stanno lì col borsello pronto


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma come caspiterina si sono presentati gli ucraini al summit?



Mike di Breaking Bad


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sempre da ingnorante in economia, i blocchi sicuramente rallentano la crescita della Russia, ma siamo sicuri che siano un colpo così forte? Voglio dire che secondo me, sia Russi che il resto del mondo riusciranno comunque a concludere affari tramite paesi terzi.. Ne vediamo tante di queste mosse nel calcio e nella cronaca di tutti i giorni



Ma infatti parecchie cose seconde me sono fuorvianti.

Taiwan ad esempio non è manco riconosciuta a livello diplomatico (se non dall'importantissimo stato oceanico delle isole Palau). Problemi? Zero.

A parte la loro situazione geopolitica, ovviamente.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché no?
> La UE ormai è solo un accozzaglia di Stati.


Dove si può rubare e depredare e poi i danni li pagano solo i soliti 4 st..zi… che bello


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

LA BORSA DI MOSCA SARA' CHIUSA ANCHE DOMANI (LOL)


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dove si può rubare e depredare e poi i danni li pagano solo i soliti 4 st..zi… che bello



Credo che sia ormai un processo irreversibile. La UE è diventata un mostro mosso solo da interessi economici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *IL COMANDANTE NATO JENS STOLTENTBERG: NON E' NOSTRA INTENZIONE OPERARE VIA MARE, TERRA O ARIA NEL CONFLITTO. CI ADOPERAREMO PER EVITARE L'ESCALATION CON I NOSTRI ALLEATI EUROPEI*


Però inviano armi e pian piano stan portando pure gli aerei al confine. Ma hey, "non abbiamo cattive intenzioni"


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però inviano armi e pian piano stan portando pure gli aerei al confine. Ma hey, "non abbiamo cattive intenzioni"



Sono esercitazioni


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Bello il servizio del TG5 che ha spiegato con immagini come si fa una Molotov, così ora chi ha visto il servizio è stato istruito. E magari alla prossima manifestazione...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bello il servizio del TG5 che ha spiegato con immagini come si fa una Molotov, così ora chi ha visto il servizio è stato istruito. E magari alla prossima manifestazione...


Pure stamattina alla radio hanno descritto la proceduta... ma è normale?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sempre da ingnorante in economia, i blocchi sicuramente rallentano la crescita della Russia, ma siamo sicuri che siano un colpo così forte? Voglio dire che secondo me, sia Russi che il resto del mondo riusciranno comunque a concludere affari tramite paesi terzi.. Ne vediamo tante di queste mosse nel calcio e nella cronaca di tutti i giorni


Alcuni esperti che avevo sentito dicevano che Putin è riuscito praticamente ad azzerare il debito pubblico inoltre ha lasciato una gran bella riserva proprio per questa situazione. Dall'altra parte ha fatto sanguinare il sistema sociale andando a tagliare sulla sanità, pensioni ecc.. Sicuramente si appettava queste sanzioni. Ma forse non si aspettava che il mondo sarebbero rivoltato contro.. inoltre credo che non si sarebbe immaginato il giramento a 360 gradi della Germania che di fatto aveva concluso lo Stream 2.. Si aspettavano le sanzioni ma non tutto questo "casino" che sta succedendo a questo punto ha perso la testa completamente.

Ha orchestrato tutto questo piano da chissà quanti anni.. si è fatto amici quella Nato facendo il finto amicone pronto ad aprirsi poi ha raggirato tutti (i famosi addestramenti condivisi insieme con la nato e dondivisione di informazione). Io credo che veramente che puntasse a qualcosa di importate.. ma gli Ucraini che non si arrendono, il mondo contro (poi qualcuno continua a dirmi che sono solo gli occidentali ma per me chi è neutrale ha di fatto lasciato Putin e tutto sto chaos non è più in controllo ed è moltooo pericoloso quando un uomo calcolatore come Putin si ritrova ad aver visto i suoi piani fallire.

In tutto questi gi alieni gialli guardano osservano prendono appunti..


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Mykhailo Podolyak, consigliere Zelensky:"trattative difficili, i russi sono molto prevenuti"*


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però inviano armi e pian piano stan portando pure gli aerei al confine. Ma hey, "non abbiamo cattive intenzioni"


C'è differenza 
Attualmente si tratta di "donazioni" di singoli paesi o dell'UE in futuro, non della NATO come organizzazione. Inoltre non inviando truppe non si dichiara ufficialmente guerra ad un'altra nazione (la Russia in questo caso)
Un @Trumpusconi saprà spiegarlo sicuramente meglio di me che avrò detto solo castronerie


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo che sia ormai un processo irreversibile. La UE è diventata un mostro mosso solo da interessi economici.


Che però passa da angelo bianco immacolato portatore di pace


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sensazione l'Ucraina entra nella UE, mantiene il suo governo e rinuncia per sempre alla NATO, la Russia ottiene Crimea e Dunbass.
> 
> Per ora mi basterebbe che tutti questi maiali del mondo tirino via le dita lerce dai pulsanti (sempre che le abbiano avute sul serio), perché non nascondo che ieri ho provato enorme inquietudine a leggere cosa stava succedendo.


Dove si firma?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che però passa da angelo bianco immacolato portatore di pace



La Storia, come sappiamo, la scrivono i vincitori.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni esperti che avevo sentito dicevano che Putin è riuscito praticamente ad azzerare il debito pubblico inoltre ha lasciato una gran bella riserva proprio per questa situazione. Dall'altra parte ha fatto sanguinare il sistema sociale andando a tagliare sulla sanità, pensioni ecc.. Sicuramente si appettava queste sanzioni. Ma forse non si aspettava che il mondo sarebbero rivoltato contro.. inoltre credo che non si sarebbe immaginato il giramento a 360 gradi della Germania che di fatto aveva concluso lo Stream 2.. Si aspettavano le sanzioni ma non tutto questo "casino" che sta succedendo a questo punto ha perso la testa completamente.
> 
> Ha orchestrato tutto questo piano da chissà quanti anni.. si è fatto amici quella Nato facendo il finto amicone pronto ad aprirsi poi ha raggirato tutti (i famosi addestramenti condivisi insieme con la nato e dondivisione di informazione). Io credo che veramente che puntasse a qualcosa di importate.. ma gli Ucraini che non si arrendono, il mondo contro (poi qualcuno continua a dirmi che sono solo gli occidentali ma per me chi è neutrale ha di fatto lasciato Putin e tutto sto chaos non è più in controllo ed è moltooo pericoloso quando un uomo calcolatore come Putin si ritrova ad aver visto i suoi piani fallire.
> 
> In tutto questi gi alieni gialli guardano osservano prendono appunti..


O forse semplicemente, ancora peggio, nella sua testa bacata si era davvero convinto che ormai era amicone dell’Occidente e pensava che nessuno gli avrebbe mai detto nulla. Lui secondo me è profondamente contrariato dal fatto che quasi tutto il mondo gli si è ritorto contro..


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Turchia blocca accesso del Bosforo a Navi Militari*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Turchia blocca accesso del Bosforo a Navi Militari*


Io, comunque, ho un presentimento. Che pure se verrà raggiunta la pace, non durerà in eterno. Siamo in mano a dei pazzi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*"La Russia continuerà a difendere i suoi interessi nazionali indipendentemente dalle sanzioni e dalle minacce occidentali" ad affermarlo è il ministro degli Affari Esteri russo*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Turchia blocca accesso del Bosforo a Navi Militari*



A quanto pare ci sono dittatori buoni e dittatori cattivi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma come caspiterina si sono presentati gli ucraini al summit?


E vedi te, son bombardati da giorni e sono rinchiusi in nascondigli


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> C'è differenza
> Attualmente si tratta di "donazioni" di singoli paesi o dell'UE in futuro, non della NATO come organizzazione. Inoltre non inviando truppe non si dichiara ufficialmente guerra ad un'altra nazione (la Russia in questo caso)
> Un @Trumpusconi saprà spiegarlo sicuramente meglio di me che avrò detto solo castronerie


Se funzionasse che armi --- guerra, nella guerra fredda avremmo avuto 56.000 conflitti diversi contemporaneamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> NASDAQ E NYSE SOSPENDONO LA CONTRATTAZIONE DEI TITOLI DI AZIENDE RUSSE LISTATE NEI LORO EXCHANGE


Io ve l ho detto 3 giorni fa, l unico vero modo è questo. Far arrabbiare gli oligarchi con Putin, bloccare ogni attività e conti correnti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*MARIUPOL ACCERCHIATA DALLE FORZE ARMATE RUSSE.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, comunque, ho un presentimento*. Che pure se verrà raggiunta la pace, non durerà in eterno*. Siamo in mano a dei pazzi.



Lo sai bene che non si possono avere di queste "pretese". Speriamo perciò che la pace sia siglata ora.


----------



## Tobi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MARIUPOL ACCERCHIATA DALLE FORZE ARMATE RUSSE.*


Fatemi capire quali città sono ormai in possesso dei Russi con gli Ucraini che hanno alzato bandiera bianca?


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire quali città sono ormai in possesso dei Russi con gli Ucraini che hanno alzato bandiera bianca?


Di grosse zero


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sempre da ingnorante in economia, i blocchi sicuramente rallentano la crescita della Russia, ma siamo sicuri che siano un colpo così forte? Voglio dire che secondo me, sia Russi che il resto del mondo riusciranno comunque a concludere affari tramite paesi terzi.. Ne vediamo tante di queste mosse nel calcio e nella cronaca di tutti i giorni


Il resto del mondo ci taglierà fuori..
Il fatto è che sono le nuove economie emergenti


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mi chiedevo una cosa.

Ormai siamo al punto dove si donerebbe la sorella a Putin pur di tenerlo buono, come si fa con i matti.

Bene, ridurre i russi alla fame con le sanzioni economiche, cercare di umiliare/sconfiggere/far ritirare il buon Vladimiro, colpire tutti i suoi amici oligarchi, siete sicuri che sia "tenerlo buono"?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo una cosa.
> 
> Ormai siamo al punto dove si donerebbe la sorella a Putin pur di tenerlo buono, come si fa con i matti.
> 
> Bene, ridurre i russi alla fame con le sanzioni economiche, cercare di umiliare/sconfiggere/far ritirare il buon Vladimiro, colpire tutti i suoi amici oligarchi, siete sicuri che sia "tenerlo buono"?



Siete solo voi che lo pensate


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il resto del mondo ci taglierà fuori..
> Il fatto è che sono le nuove economie emergenti



Il fatto è che noi abbiamo mercato, tecnologia e servizi, di "nostro" non abbiamo nulla. Finché teniamo testa va bene, quando le risorse mancheranno veramente, sarà un problema, ma sarà un problema fra 15-20 anni. Per sopravvivere, o apriamo un sistema americano dove ce le prendiamo democraticamente, o ci accodimo per le loro briciole. Per questo le Ucraina di turno diventano importanti da difendere, ovviamente in ottica nazionale, per noi sono cavoli amari.

Comunque, tra tutti i nomi tirati in ballo nei talk show, vi siete persa una grandissima Marta Collot, sembrava "Vichi di Casa Pau" versione comunista


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siete solo voi che lo pensate


Voi chi?

La mia è una domanda, e non faccio parte di alcun gruppo, sono io che chiedo, non c'è alcun "noi"

Non ho nemmeno sorelle 

Anzi, io gli darei una legnata sui denti a Putin, ma gli amici del forum mi hanno fatto capire che forse è meglio piegarsi per un po', intendevo questo con "siamo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire quali città sono ormai in possesso dei Russi con gli Ucraini che hanno alzato bandiera bianca?


Nessuna, le città principali sono ancora tutte in mano agli ucraini. 
Mariupol quella messa peggio che è circondata.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

Spero di non leggere mai la notizia "vietato alle escort Russe di approdare in Europa" da quello che mi dicono i miei amici mignottari, le russe sono le più fihe e che offrono anche il servizio migliore. Per ora non ne ho bisogno, ma nella vita non si sa mai


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Spero di non leggere mai la notizia "vietato alle escort Russe di approdare in Europa" da quello che mi dicono i miei amici mignottari, le russe sono le più fihe e che offrono anche il servizio migliore. Per ora non ne ho bisogno, ma nella vita non si sa mai



Date un premio a questo uomo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sto iniziando a pensare che tutto il clima d'odio e sanzioni verso la Russia possano sortire l'effetto contrario. Compattare la maggioranza dei russi con Putin e dargli la scusa per un conflitto mondiale insieme ai suoi alleati cinesi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voi chi?
> 
> La mia è una domanda, e non faccio parte di alcun gruppo, sono io che chiedo, non c'è alcun "noi"
> 
> Non ho nemmeno sorelle



Voi in generale,tutti quelli che credono di mettere alla fame la popolazione Russa e di farla rivoltare contro Vladimiro,manco si trattasse di uno stato nordafricano fuoricontrollo 
Per me provocheranno solamente una escalation che ovviamente pagherà la popolazione ucraina.

Che poi poracci,questi sono messi peggio di noi,hanno un Claudio Bisio come premier e un Materazzi come sindaco della capitale.
Oltre il danno anche la beffa per tutta la popolazione.

P.S sicuro di non averle ? Potresti candidarti anche tu,se non sbaglio anni fa si separò dalla moglie,magari ha cambiato gusti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno bombardato un dormitorio.

Mah, a me sembra la solita storia. Putin finge di trattare e poi piazza le bombe nel culo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sto iniziando a pensare che tutto il clima d'odio e sanzioni verso la Russia possano sortire l'effetto contrario. *Compattare la maggioranza dei russi con Putin e dargli la scusa per un conflitto mondiale insieme ai suoi alleati cinesi.



Che piaccia o meno per far fermare Putin bisognerà concedergli qualcosa perché non accetterà mai di uscirne a mani vuote.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno bombardato un dormitorio.
> 
> Mah, a me sembra la solita storia. Putin finge di trattare e poi piazza le bombe nel culo.


Evidente


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno bombardato un dormitorio.
> 
> Mah, a me sembra la solita storia. Putin finge di trattare e poi piazza le bombe nel culo.


Macron ci è cascato un altra volta come un fesso, secondo me la NATO stava iniziando a minacciare seriamente la Russia e putin per prendere tempo ha sentito Macron. Anche le negoziazioni di punto in bianco mi fanno pensare a questa cosa.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che tutto il clima d'odio e sanzioni verso la Russia possano sortire l'effetto contrario. Compattare la maggioranza dei russi con Putin e dargli la scusa per un conflitto mondiale insieme ai suoi alleati cinesi.


Ormai si è capito che un conflitto nato vs resto de mondo durrebbe tre quarti d’ora massimo. Questa guerra ha mostrato come militarmente non ci sia alcun confronto. Poi certo, se si gioca con il nucleare ci perdono tutti quanti, ma a questo punto credo anche che gli usa abbiano qualcosa che annienti qualsiasi altra cosa dei russi o cinesi


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Voi in generale,tutti quelli che credono di mettere alla fame la popolazione Russa e di farla rivoltare contro Vladimiro,manco si trattasse di uno stato nordafricano fuoricontrollo
> Per me provocheranno solamente una escalation che ovviamente pagherà la popolazione ucraina.
> 
> Che poi poracci,questi sono messi peggio di noi,hanno un Claudio Bisio come premier e un Materazzi come sindaco della capitale.
> ...


Il punto però è sempre quello... cosa bisogna fare? Che alternative ci sono? Le opzioni che pensiamo noi col culo dietro la scrivania sono le stesse che hanno questi leader.. unica differenza appunto le chiappe al coperto anche se qui c'è poco di coperto probabilmente sono loro al coperto

Le opzioni sono principalmente 3

1- Non fare nulla e lasciare che lo Zio faccia come vuole. Poi però c'è il rischio che dopo la polpetta Ucraina veda le altre polpette
2- Entrare militarmente (fine del mondo)
3- Sanzioni ---> che o fanno deprimere lo Zio e collassare i russi e costringerli alla rivolta oppure farli incazzare.

Come vedete è tutto un "lanciamo il dato e vediamo"..

Io ero uno di quelli dell'opzione 1. Lasciamo lo Zio fare come vuole e pazienza e comunque non è che invaderà ora passeranno altri anni ed intanto invecchia e magari crepa o i militari si rivoltano. Però però credo che ci sia un limite a tutto.

Lo Zio ha starvolto tutto lo scacchiere.. io ero uno di quelli che diceva sempre "Siamo troppo interconnessi economicamente non ci sarà nulla".. purtroppo ho cannato. Da ora in poi vale tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron ci è cascato un altra volta come un fesso, secondo me la NATO stava iniziando a minacciare seriamente la Russia e putin per prendere tempo ha sentito Macron. Anche le negoziazioni di punto in bianco mi fanno pensare a questa cosa.



Oggi pomeriggio ero in auto e sentivo la RAI alla radio... "La grande rivincita di Macron dopo l'ultima figuraccia"...

Sì certo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ho letto che in Italia ora hanno messo stato di emergenza fino al 31 dicembre. Non ne usciremo mai più


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voi chi?
> 
> La mia è una domanda, e non faccio parte di alcun gruppo, sono io che chiedo, non c'è alcun "noi"
> 
> ...


Nessuno ha la verità assoluta, e non c'è una soluzione perfetta, se guardi l'evoluzione dei "bastiancontrario" del forum puoi vedere bene che si è cambiata più volte strategia, però devi interpretarla, si è passati da "che schifo l'ue che non fa nulla" a "che schifo l'ue che non spreca soldati", per concludere con "che schifo l'ue getta benzina sul fuoco", ogni tanto il soggetto cambia con "che schifo draghi" .

Io sono dell'idea che l'ue (che ricordiamolo, fa schifo) abbia provato ad agire coesa, ma non avendo una figura di leadership totale (Forse forse con una Merkel..)., abbiano ripiegato sulle analisi usa, infatti c'è stato un repentino cambio relazionale e mediatico, in linea con Stoltenberg. Se utilizzano questa tattica "aggressiva" così platealmente, credo che sia la linea migliore da tenere allo stato attuale dei risultati, vorrei ricordare che al momento hanno portato ad un'India ed un Brasile che si dichiarano totalmente neutrali, ad una Cina che si limita al minimo e tutti i paesi eurasiatici che non fanno assolutamente nulla, l'Europa dietro agli usa fa paura, almeno a parole e per i media (GLOBALI obv, non quelli occidentali).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che un conflitto nato vs resto de mondo durrebbe tre quarti d’ora massimo. *Questa guerra ha mostrato come militarmente non ci sia alcun confronto.* Poi certo, se si gioca con il nucleare ci perdono tutti quanti, ma a questo punto credo anche che gli usa abbiano qualcosa che annienti qualsiasi altra cosa dei russi o cinesi



Combattere cercando di non colpire abitazioni civili,strade,ospedali,ambasciate non è banalissimo.
Mentre in un conflitto mondiale in cui ogni nazione se ne fotte dei civili...altro che "militarmente non ci sta alcun confronto"


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo una cosa.
> 
> Ormai siamo al punto dove si donerebbe la sorella a Putin pur di tenerlo buono, come si fa con i matti.
> 
> Bene, ridurre i russi alla fame con le sanzioni economiche, cercare di umiliare/sconfiggere/far ritirare il buon Vladimiro, colpire tutti i suoi amici oligarchi, siete sicuri che sia "tenerlo buono"?


È palesemente un’arma a doppio taglio..


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Combattere cercando di non colpire abitazioni civili,strade,ospedali,


Ma seè pieno di video su twitter in cui vengono distrutte abitazioni civili DI PROPOSITO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto però è sempre quello... cosa bisogna fare? Che alternative ci sono? Le opzioni che pensiamo noi col culo dietro la scrivania sono le stesse che hanno questi leader.. unica differenza appunto le chiappe al coperto anche se qui c'è poco di coperto probabilmente sono loro al coperto
> 
> Le opzioni sono principalmente 3
> 
> ...


I russi parlano già di operazioni per occupare la Moldavia atte a "salvare" la Transinistria (Repubblica separatista teoricamente territorio Moldavo) .


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che tutto il clima d'odio e sanzioni verso la Russia possano sortire l'effetto contrario. Compattare la maggioranza dei russi con Putin e dargli la scusa per un conflitto mondiale insieme ai suoi alleati cinesi.


Eh ma la grande nato e la super ue sono bravissimi, mica provocano!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che in Italia ora hanno messo *stato di emergenza fino al 31 dicembre.* Non ne usciremo mai più



Serve per gestire la crisi internazionale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi pomeriggio ero in auto e sentivo la RAI alla radio... "La grande rivincita di Macron dopo l'ultima figuraccia"...
> 
> Sì certo..


Macron si sta facendo prendere in giro come un pupazzo, ormai dovrebbe aver capito che la parola di Putin non vale nulla.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron ci è cascato un altra volta come un fesso, secondo me la NATO stava iniziando a minacciare seriamente la Russia e putin per prendere tempo ha sentito Macron. Anche le negoziazioni di punto in bianco mi fanno pensare a questa cosa.


Si ma neanche putinmi sembra molto furbo, almeno desse una parvenza di rispettare l'accordo e non bombardare 3 ore dopo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o meno per far fermare Putin bisognerà concedergli qualcosa perché non accetterà mai di uscirne a mani vuote.


Infatti.
Spiace per l’ucraina ma per loro non si può fare la terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma la grande nato e la super ue sono bravissimi, mica provocano!


Ma che c'entra? Dovevano far finta di nulla? Dai lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Spiace per l’ucraina ma per loro non si può fare la terza guerra mondiale


Con questo ragionamento fatto nel 1939 oggi la lingua e la cultura dominante nel mondo sarebbe quella tedesca e il razzismo sarebbe considerato un fondamento della civiltà umana.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha la verità assoluta, e non c'è una soluzione perfetta, se guardi l'evoluzione dei "bastiancontrario" del forum puoi vedere bene che si è cambiata più volte strategia, però devi interpretarla, si è passati da "che schifo l'ue che non fa nulla" a "che schifo l'ue che non spreca soldati", per concludere con "che schifo l'ue getta benzina sul fuoco", ogni tanto il soggetto cambia con "che schifo draghi" .



So che non è il massimo vivere all'interno di una UE fasulla


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto però è sempre quello... cosa bisogna fare? Che alternative ci sono? Le opzioni che pensiamo noi col culo dietro la scrivania sono le stesse che hanno questi leader.. unica differenza appunto le chiappe al coperto anche se qui c'è poco di coperto probabilmente sono loro al coperto
> 
> Le opzioni sono principalmente 3
> 
> ...


Allora la soluzione è che usa e carrozzone annesso vadano in Russia “ad esportare democrazia “. No? Allora stop e smettessero di fare scenate


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma neanche putinmi sembra molto furbo, almeno desse una parvenza di rispettare l'accordo e non bombardare 3 ore dopo



Per Putin serve proprio ad indurre l'Ucraina ad un accordo che ancora non c'è.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che in Italia ora hanno messo stato di emergenza fino al 31 dicembre. Non ne usciremo mai più



No, bannate quest'uomo. Mica si può, eh.

Hai capito come agiscono i veri criminali. Manco è iniziata la guerra ed erano già pronti. Ecco le vere supposte nucleari, sempre nei soliti kuli.

Ma i perbenisti arriveranno a salvarci dai dittatori, tranquilli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serve per gestire la crisi internazionale.


Ma perché non si può gestire normalmente? Sta cosa assurda che ogni volta ci vuole lo stato di emergenza è allucinante


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Spiace per l’ucraina ma per loro non si può fare la terza guerra mondiale



Ora la cosa più importante è evitare guai peggiori, per tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma seè pieno di video su twitter in cui vengono distrutte abitazioni civili DI PROPOSITO.



Di proposito,ne sei sicuro ?
Per dire,dal momento che si combatte anche casa per casa,non ti è venuto un piccolo dubbio ?
Anche perchè se colpiscono di proposito,allora in questo caso non si farebbero problemi nel bombardare a tappeto (ma proprio a tappeto,radendo al suolo) tutte le città in cui non riescono a sfondare. Eppure non lo fanno (per ora.....perchè probabilmente quella sarà l'opzione finale)


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si può gestire normalmente? Sta cosa assurda che ogni volta ci vuole lo stato di emergenza è allucinante


È un provvedimento di rito, lo fece anche Silvione per la Guerra in Iraq nel 2003


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra? Dovevano far finta di nulla? Dai lasciamo perdere.


Far finta di nulla no ma devi decidere cosa puoi e devi fare. Per me si sta rischiando l’effetto contrario. Se dovesse finire male, non gliela perdonerai mai alle nostre “istituzioni “


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora la cosa più importante è evitare guai peggiori, per tutti.


È necessario in qualche modo che Putin cada. Un colpo di stato o un fallimento tale che lo porti a doversi dimettere. 
Siamo in una situazione bruttissima, come ti muovi fai danni, è pazzesco.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si può gestire normalmente? Sta cosa assurda che ogni volta ci vuole lo stato di emergenza è allucinante



Con la dichiarazione dello stato di emergenza il Governo assume poteri straordinari.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che tutto il clima d'odio e sanzioni verso la Russia possano sortire l'effetto contrario. Compattare la maggioranza dei russi con Putin e dargli la scusa per un conflitto mondiale insieme ai suoi alleati cinesi.


Purtroppo non abbiamo idea di cosa passi per testa a quei personaggi li. So solo che sono tutti pericolosi


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con questo ragionamento fatto nel 1939 oggi la lingua e la cultura dominante nel mondo sarebbe quella tedesca e il razzismo sarebbe considerato un fondamento della civiltà umana.


Ma che stai dicendo? Sono 2 cose completamente diverse. Ma perché dovete mischiare capre e cavoli?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Di proposito,ne sei sicuro ?
> Per dire,dal momento che si combatte anche casa per casa,non ti è venuto un piccolo dubbio ?
> Anche perchè se colpiscono di proposito,allora in questo caso non si farebbero problemi nel bombardare a tappeto (ma proprio a tappeto,radendo al suolo) tutte le città in cui non riescono a sfondare. Eppure non lo fanno (per ora.....perchè probabilmente quella sarà l'opzione finale)


Anche non fosse di proposito, sparare con vettori non di precisione in un centro abitato vuol dire accettare che ci saranno vittime civili e distruzioni non legate all'apparato militare.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> So che non è il massimo vivere all'interno di una UE fasulla


A me queste alternative, tra russi e cinesi, gasano ancora meno, per questo evito di scrivere critiche ogni due post. Quando troverò sistemazioni migliori, emigrare come sicuramente tu hai fatto  per il momento mi accontento qua, dai "meno peggio".


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È necessario in qualche modo che Putin cada. Un colpo di stato o un fallimento tale che lo porti a doversi dimettere.
> Siamo in una situazione bruttissima, come ti muovi fai danni, è pazzesco.



Quando la casa brucia si pensa prima a spegnere l'incendio.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È necessario in qualche modo che Putin cada. Un colpo di stato o un fallimento tale che lo porti a doversi dimettere.
> Siamo in una situazione bruttissima, come ti muovi fai danni, è pazzesco.


Si sarebbe bello ma come lo fai accadere? Viviamo di speranze?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Il documento ufficiale dell'accordo tra Putin e Macron.
Nel documento si legge la promessa di sospendere i bombardamenti su civili (slegata dalle condizioni di cessazione della guerra riportate nelle news).*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Sono 2 cose completamente diverse. Ma perché dovete mischiare capre e cavoli?


Non sono diverse, anzi oggi è anche peggio dato che Putin ha le armi nucleari. Non so se avete ben chiaro che c'è un dittatore fuori di testa con testate nucleari e vettori realmente operativi in grado di colpire ovunque nel mondo.

Ha già minacciato, io sotto minaccia di un pazzo del genere non ci voglio stare! 

Va eliminato da quella posizione, in qualunque modo per evitare catastrofi mondiali.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Putin serve proprio ad indurre l'Ucraina ad un accordo che ancora non c'è.


Riguardo a questo lo posso capire, prova a fare brutto almeno al prossimo negoziato (sempre se ci sarà) tenterà di partire più in "vantaggio" possibile per quanto riguarda le richieste, però dall'altro lato non capisco il senso di promettere a macron di stare tranquillo e iniziare a bombardare la sera stessa, così non rischia di far girare le palle ancora di più all'Europa e far inasprire le sanzioni contro la Russia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il documento ufficiale dell'accordo tra Putin e Macron.
> Nel documento si legge la promessa di sospendere i bombardamenti su civili (slegata dalle condizioni di cessazione della guerra riportate nelle news).*




Mi sa che questo Milfon se la gioca con Di Maio come fesso.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo una cosa.
> 
> Ormai siamo al punto dove si donerebbe la sorella a Putin pur di tenerlo buono, come si fa con i matti.
> 
> Bene, ridurre i russi alla fame con le sanzioni economiche, cercare di umiliare/sconfiggere/far ritirare il buon Vladimiro, colpire tutti i suoi amici oligarchi, siete sicuri che sia "tenerlo buono"?


No, anche perché sarebbe danneggiare tutti tranne il grande leader comunista che vede di buon occhio gli imprenditori a terra e il popolo livellato verso il basso.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha la verità assoluta, e non c'è una soluzione perfetta, se guardi l'evoluzione dei "bastiancontrario" del forum puoi vedere bene che si è cambiata più volte strategia, però devi interpretarla, si è passati da "che schifo l'ue che non fa nulla" a "che schifo l'ue che non spreca soldati", per concludere con "che schifo l'ue getta benzina sul fuoco", ogni tanto il soggetto cambia con "che schifo draghi" .
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che l'ue (che ricordiamolo, fa schifo) abbia provato ad agire coesa, ma non avendo una figura di leadership totale (Forse forse con una Merkel..)., abbiano ripiegato sulle analisi usa, infatti c'è stato un repentino cambio relazionale e mediatico, in linea con Stoltenberg. Se utilizzano questa tattica "aggressiva" così platealmente, credo che sia la linea migliore da tenere allo stato attuale dei risultati, vorrei ricordare che al momento hanno portato ad un'India ed un Brasile che si dichiarano totalmente neutrali, ad una Cina che si limita al minimo e tutti i paesi eurasiatici che non fanno assolutamente nulla, l'Europa dietro agli usa fa paura, almeno a parole e per i media (GLOBALI obv, non quelli occidentali).


Si però questi rovinano ogni topic, buttando tutto in vacca. tra un po’ salta fuori che la guerra è stata tutto un pretesto per prolungare lo
Stato di emergenza


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Riguardo a questo lo posso capire, prova a fare brutto almeno al prossimo negoziato (sempre se ci sarà) tenterà di partire più in "vantaggio" possibile per quanto riguarda le richieste, però dall'altro lato non capisco il senso di promettere a macron di stare tranquillo e iniziare a bombardare la sera stessa, così non rischia di far girare le palle ancora di più all'Europa e far inasprire le sanzioni contro la Russia?



Pare che a Macron abbia promesso solo di evitare attacchi ai civili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il documento ufficiale dell'accordo tra Putin e Macron.
> Nel documento si legge la promessa di sospendere i bombardamenti su civili (slegata dalle condizioni di cessazione della guerra riportate nelle news).*


È una semplice Press release, non vale niente a livello internazionale. 
Che poi già smentita, stanno continuando a bombardare le città in modo indiscriminato.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il documento ufficiale dell'accordo tra Putin e Macron.
> Nel documento si legge la promessa di sospendere i bombardamenti su civili (slegata dalle condizioni di cessazione della guerra riportate nelle news).*


È già venuto meno al patto, che idiota Macron


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È già venuto meno al patto, che idiota Macron


Eh ma dobbiamo dargli quello che vuole a Putin così è tutto apposto e non farà più niente. Si si.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il documento ufficiale dell'accordo tra Putin e Macron.
> Nel documento si legge la promessa di sospendere i bombardamenti su civili (slegata dalle condizioni di cessazione della guerra riportate nelle news).*


Ma qui si parla di vladimir POUTINE è lui che non deve bombardare


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Eppure c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in tutta questa storia : faccio fatica a credere che i reali obiettivi della russia siano quelli sbandierati.

Mettiamo infatti caso che tutte le richieste di putin fossero esaudite e magari l'Ucraina diventa pure uno stato zerbino/cuscinetto e poi?
Con le sanzioni che dovranno comunque subire e pagare i russi potrebbero proclamarsi vincitori?

Ovviamente queste sono valutazioni che in russia avranno fatto .


Per il resto stiamo vivendo qualcosa di storico e incredibile.
Prima eravamo abituati a contrattazioni e magari anche tensioni, ora si tratta tra un bombardamento e l'altro.
Assurdo.

La russia verrà messa ai margini da tutto e pagherà conseguenza che nemmeno la Germania post conflitto mondiale ha pagato.
Ha senso??


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che in Italia ora hanno messo stato di emergenza fino al 31 dicembre. Non ne usciremo mai più


E' di venerdì o sabato sta cosa, ovviamente mai sentita da nessuna parte


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È una semplice Press release, non vale niente a livello internazionale.
> Che poi già smentita, stanno continuando a bombardare le città in modo indiscriminato.


Serviva a Putin per stamparlo e usarlo come carta igienica. GG Macron


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Combattere cercando di non colpire abitazioni civili,strade,ospedali,ambasciate non è banalissimo.
> Mentre in un conflitto mondiale in cui ogni nazione se ne fotte dei civili...altro che "militarmente non ci sta alcun confronto"


Si certo credici…! Non c’è confronto per il semplice fatto che gli usa spendono ogni anno 10 volte tanto. In una guerra convenzionale in una settimana sono a Mosca sia da est che da ovest. Ma questo lo dimostra Putin stesso con i suoi continui riferimenti al nucleare. basterebbero i francesi o gli inglesi guarda


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

E' venuto meno al patto perchè minchion non ci sta con la testa. Come puoi promettere (e fidarti) che non ci saranno morti tra i civili?
E' una guerra con civili non evacuati,per non fare morti entrambi gli eserciti dovrebbero combattere con le baionette.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sono diverse, anzi oggi è anche peggio dato che Putin ha le armi nucleari. Non so se avete ben chiaro che c'è un dittatore fuori di testa con testate nucleari e vettori realmente operativi in grado di colpire ovunque nel mondo.
> 
> Ha già minacciato, io sotto minaccia di un pazzo del genere non ci voglio stare!
> 
> Va eliminato da quella posizione, in qualunque modo per evitare catastrofi mondiali.


No no raga qua stiamo sclerando.
Nel 39 il mondo era appena uscita da una guerra sanguinosa che mai si era vista. Viene fuori un pazzo di una nazione ridotta all’osso che ha cominciato a distruggere l’europa con pretese assurde e ha sterminato 6 milioni di ebrei. I potenti dell’epoca si girarono dall’altra parte e poi è successo quello che sappiano tutti.
Qui invece c’è un residuato sovietico che invecchiando ha perso la brocca e sta facendo guerra nel giardino di casa sua non nel cuore dell’Europa. Si oggi c’è il nucleare ma la situazione non è la stessa è proprio per questo ci vorrebbe calma e un piano d’azione serio e oculato
Va eliminato? Si ma significa guerra. Comincia a partire…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' di venerdì o sabato sta cosa, ovviamente mai sentita da nessuna parte



C'è un comunicato ufficiale del Governo.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pare che a Macron abbia promesso solo di evitare attacchi ai civili.


Da quanto sto leggendo sul forum sembra invece che stia bombardando in modo indiscriminato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si certo credici…! *Non c’è confronto per il semplice fatto che gli usa spendono ogni anno 10 volte tanto. In una guerra convenzionale in una settimana sono a Mosca sia da est che da ovest*. Ma questo lo dimostra Putin stesso con i suoi continui riferimenti al nucleare. basterebbero i francesi o gli inglesi guarda



E beh,gli USA,infatti negli ultimi 40-50 anni ne hanno vinte molte di guerre,nonostante i triliardi spesi nel settore  
Che poi il problema deli usa non è sbarcare e arrivare,perchè magari sono anche in grado di arrivare ben prima di una settimana.
Il loro problema è il dopo


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'è un comunicato ufficiale del Governo.


Dai media intendo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con la dichiarazione dello stato di emergenza il Governo assume poteri straordinari.



Ok, ma fino al 31 dicembre? E' praticamente un anno alla fine. Tra l'altro si parla di "misura rivolta ad assicurare soccorso e assistenza alla popolazione ucraina sul territorio nazionale".

In pratica accoglienza dei profughi. Li accogliamo già da mezzo mondo normalmente, c'è davvero necessità ad ora dello stato di emergenza per questo?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però questi rovinano ogni topic, buttando tutto in vacca. tra un po’ salta fuori che la guerra è stata tutto un pretesto per prolungare lo
> Stato di emergenza



Con onestà intellettuale, molti commenti sono lucidi e li condivido anche, è che mi fa sorridere il modo in cui vengono posti, sembra ci sia un imposizione grammaticale dove devi inserire il contesto del discorso inserendo l'Ue e Draghi con accezione negativa . 
Almeno finché si parla della guerra, col covid, vaccini e green pass ho le palle piene in qualsiasi ambito, discorso totalmente tabù per me, "ho fatto i vaccini, ho il green pass se vi serve, non rompetemi le scatole su cosa fate voi che a me frega zero", è la mia frase automatica.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si può gestire normalmente? Sta cosa assurda che ogni volta ci vuole lo stato di emergenza è allucinante



Perché serve a saltare la burocrazia.

So che poi ci sarà la solita dietrologia, ormai il nuovo mantra è temere lo stato di emergenza.
Ma nasce proprio per questo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai media intendo



La notizia è stata data, forse senza particolare risalto questo si. Comunque tale dichiarazione serve solo per dare - per un certo tempo- poteri straordinari al Governo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No no raga qua stiamo sclerando.
> Nel 39 il mondo era appena uscita da una guerra sanguinosa che mai si era vista. Viene fuori un pazzo di una nazione ridotta all’osso che ha cominciato a distruggere l’europa con pretese assurde e ha sterminato 6 milioni di ebrei. I potenti dell’epoca si girarono dall’altra parte e poi è successo quello che sappiano tutti.
> Qui invece c’è un residuato sovietico che invecchiando ha perso la brocca e sta facendo guerra nel giardino di casa sua non nel cuore dell’Europa. Si oggi c’è il nucleare ma la situazione non è la stessa è proprio per questo ci vorrebbe calma e un piano d’azione serio e oculato
> Va eliminato? Si ma significa guerra. Comincia a partire…


Hitler ha iniziato lo sterminio degli ebrei a guerra inoltrata, non si sapeva prima. Tralasciando le disquisizioni storiche, proprio perché si conosce la storia bisogna agire prima che il pazzo con la bomba atomica faccia qualcosa di brutto. 

Non per forza una guerra, quella deve essere l'ultima estrema scelta. 
Inviare qualche agente per farlo fuori, pagare gli oligarchi per sovvertirlo, qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quanto sto leggendo sul forum sembra invece che stia bombardando in modo indiscriminato



Con Macron si era impegnato diversamente.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Hanno sguinzagliato ufficialmente i ceceni di Kadyrov. Li hanno fatti vedere a Rete 4 mentre si filmavano.*

Sono dei mostri


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ok, ma fino al 31 dicembre? E' praticamente un anno alla fine. Tra l'altro si parla di "misura rivolta ad assicurare soccorso e assistenza alla popolazione ucraina sul territorio nazionale".
> 
> In pratica accoglienza dei profughi. Li accogliamo già da mezzo mondo normalmente, c'è davvero necessità ad ora dello stato di emergenza per questo?


Invece lo stato d'emergenza per l'invasione africana che subiamo da anni e che paghiamo pure non serve, che spettacolo, dovrebbero metterla fino al 2122 quella...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Con onestà intellettuale, molti commenti sono lucidi e li condivido anche, è che mi fa sorridere il modo in cui vengono posti, sembra ci sia un imposizione grammaticale dove devi inserire il contesto del discorso inserendo l'Ue e Draghi con accezione negativa .
> Almeno finché si parla della guerra, col covid, vaccini e green pass ho le palle piene in qualsiasi ambito, discorso totalmente tabù per me, "ho fatto i vaccini, ho il green pass se vi serve, non rompetemi le scatole su cosa fate voi che a me frega zero", è la mia frase automatica.



Onestamente, lo stato di emergenza era già programmato per giugno, cioè tra 4 mesi. La guerra è iniziata da 3 giorni.

Mi dici con quale criterio lo si sposta al 31 dicembre? Cioè, con tutte le problematiche di questo momento, e con tutta la (pseudo-)diplomazia che si dovrebbe provare ad usare, questi trovano il tempo di aumentare lo stato di emergenza. Così, di 6 mesi in 6 mesi, con la precisione di un'asciata su un tronco di legno.

Io lo trovo inspiegabile, dove il termine "inspiegabile" trova traduzione nel termine "malafede". Se poi mi dai una spiegazione coerente, vedrò di rifletterci su. Ma attenzione alla coerenza.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hitler ha iniziato lo sterminio degli ebrei a guerra inoltrata, non si sapeva prima. Tralasciando le disquisizioni storiche, proprio perché si conosce la storia bisogna agire prima che il pazzo con la bomba atomica faccia qualcosa di brutto.
> 
> Non per forza una guerra, quella deve essere l'ultima estrema scelta.
> Inviare qualche agente per farlo fuori, pagare gli oligarchi per sovvertirlo, qualsiasi cosa.



Putin va ucciso, c è poco da girarci intorno.

Speriamo l' Ucraina si pieghi, si eviti il rischio nucleare ecc ecc, però poi va risolta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Hanno sguinzagliato ufficialmente i ceceni di Kadyrov. Li hanno fatti vedere a Rete 4 mentre si filmavano.*
> 
> Sono dei mostri


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E beh,gli USA,infatti negli ultimi 40-50 anni ne hanno vinte molte di guerre,nonostante i triliardi spesi nel settore
> Che poi il problema deli usa non è sbarcare e arrivare,perchè magari sono anche in grado di arrivare ben prima di una settimana.
> Il loro problema è il dopo


Infatti io stavo parlando di quello, mente mantenere un territorio è tutta altra cosa. Fidati che Putin avrebbe tanto desiderato sbarcare e arrivare in un può di giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La notizia è stata data, forse senza particolare risalto questo si. Comunque tale dichiarazione serve solo per dare - per un certo tempo- poteri straordinari al Governo.


Eh lo so, e il governo ci ha preso gusto in tutto ciò


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tra l' altro, penso vi sia sfuggito, o l'avete scritto ma è sfuggito a me:

Ministero esteri Mosca:

"I cittadini e le entità dell’Ue coinvolti nella consegna di armi letaliall’Ucraina saranno ritenuti responsabili per qualsiasi conseguenza di queste azioni.
Non riescono a capire quanto siano pericolose le conseguenze"


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Fategli vedere i video di allenamento in palestra di Ibrahimovic, e questi si cagano addosso seduta stante.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Altri 26 oligarchi russi colpiti dalle sanzioni. Congelamento dei beni e divieto di entrata o transito nei paesi dell'UE. Provvedimento pubblicato in Gazzetta Ufficiale UE

ci sono i vertici delle principali società energetiche del paese


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Chissà quanta roba hanno in corpo questi..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, e il governo ci ha preso gusto in tutto ciò



Lungi da me difendere un qualsiasi politico ma in queste circostanze è normale dichiarare lo stato di emergenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sono praticamente l'ISIS (entrano in battaglia gridando Allah Al BAR) con preparazione militare.
E' gente che squarta i bambini a mani nude.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Questi sono i famosi tagliagole?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Lo stato di emergenza covid e quello che segue la crisi ucraina legato appunto al "Decreto Ucraina", non sono collegati.

Sono cose diverse, quello covid scade come da programma (sempre non venga prolungato, ma pare di no)


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Questi sembrano prepararsi per andare al parco giochi


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro, penso vi sia sfuggito, o l'avete scritto ma è sfuggito a me:
> 
> Ministero esteri Mosca:
> 
> ...


minaccie minaccie minaccie

l'Occidente non si piega fattene una ragione Vladimiro

bombardaci..moriremo bevendo cocacola mangiando hamburgher e ascoltando Livin in America...

fanc voi e i vostri modi di vivere del c...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Da domani proibita la vendita di alcolici a Kiev . Serviranno per le molotov


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

come ho scritto minacce? vabè..


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i famosi tagliagole?



Si


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questi sembrano prepararsi per andare al parco giochi



Infatti andare a squartare gente per questi è un gioco.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente l'ISIS (entrano in battaglia gridando Allah Al BAR) con preparazione militare.
> E' gente che squarta i bambini a mani nude.



Va beh, ma non è un film dai  

Se trova il me ucraino in giro per la città nella notte di Kiev dopo 5 o 6 vodke, e gli spara in testa, cade in terra come tutti gli altri


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si


Sembrano felici, pessimo segno, mi spiace per chi se li troverà davanti


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Da domani proibita la vendita di alcolici a Kiev .



Putin ha vinto la guerra.

Immagino si arrenderanno gli Ucraini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, ma non è un film dai
> 
> Se trova il me ucraino in giro per la città nella notte di Kiev dopo 5 o 6 vodke, e gli spara in testa, cade in terra come tutti gli altri



Sì ma se ti ritrovi prigioniero di questo, con un altro te la cavi con un proiettile in testa, questi ti spezzano ogni singolo osso ridendo e scherzando e facendoti pentire di essere nato.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, lo stato di emergenza era già programmato per giugno, cioè tra 4 mesi. La guerra è iniziata da 3 giorni.
> 
> Mi dici con quale criterio lo si sposta al 31 dicembre? Cioè, con tutte le problematiche di questo momento, e con tutta la (pseudo-)diplomazia che si dovrebbe provare ad usare, questi trovano il tempo di aumentare lo stato di emergenza. Così, di 6 mesi in 6 mesi, con la precisione di un'asciata su un tronco di legno.
> 
> Io lo trovo inspiegabile, dove il termine "inspiegabile" trova traduzione nel termine "malafede". Se poi mi dai una spiegazione coerente, vedrò di rifletterci su. Ma attenzione alla coerenza.



Questo è un altro tema che reputo correlato al covid e mi interessa zero, mi dispiace, non ho nè le conoscenze nè le competenze per commentare, di geopolitica e milan seguo molto di più.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Infatti andare a squartare gente per questi è un gioco.


Si lo dicevo per questo, sembrano felici


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro tema che reputo correlato al covid e mi interessa zero, mi dispiace, non ho nè le conoscenze nè le competenze per commentare, di geopolitica e milan seguo molto di più.



E' una risposta onesta e coerente.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, ma non è un film dai
> 
> Se trova il me ucraino in giro per la città nella notte di Kiev dopo 5 o 6 vodke, e gli spara in testa, cade in terra come tutti gli altri


se beccano il sindaco di kiev basta anche un pugno


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sembrano felici, pessimo segno, mi spiace per chi se li troverà davanti



Potranno sfogarsi restando impuniti, ovvio che siano felici.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questi sembrano prepararsi per andare al parco giochi



Che brutte facce però, avete ragione

Non fossero militari sarebbero probabilmente la feccia della società a guardarli in faccia


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma se ti ritrovi prigioniero di questo, con un altro te la cavi con un proiettile in testa, questi ti spezzano ogni singolo osso ridendo e scherzando e facendoti pentire di essere nato.



Quello probabile, sembrano proprio a loro agio


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hitler ha iniziato lo sterminio degli ebrei a guerra inoltrata, non si sapeva prima. Tralasciando le disquisizioni storiche, proprio perché si conosce la storia bisogna agire prima che il pazzo con la bomba atomica faccia qualcosa di brutto.
> 
> Non per forza una guerra, quella deve essere l'ultima estrema scelta.
> Inviare qualche agente per farlo fuori, pagare gli oligarchi per sovvertirlo, qualsiasi cosa.


E appunto proprio perché si conosce la storia bisogna ponderare bene ogni parola e ogni scelta. Perché qui anche una sola virgola sbagliata può portare al disastro.

bisogna agire prima che il pazzo spari ok ma come? Darren dai, non è un film di james bond o un romanzo di ken follett.
È la vita vera, è il mondo rude e brutale


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Hanno sguinzagliato ufficialmente i ceceni di Kadyrov. Li hanno fatti vedere a Rete 4 mentre si filmavano.*
> 
> Sono dei mostri


Sono alle corde, ora piano piano diventeranno sempre più laidi e senza scrupoli…


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin va ucciso, c è poco da girarci intorno.
> 
> Speriamo l' Ucraina si pieghi, si eviti il rischio nucleare ecc ecc, però poi va risolta


Ecco già così ha senso


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Se i combattimenti arrivano a Kiev finirebbe con ceceni da una parte e da dietro i detenuti liberati e armati da Zelensky, figuriamoci se dei carcerati vogliono combattere fino all'ultimo a favore di chi li ha messi in carcere.

Zelensky potrebbe finire come Montezuma. Credeva di portare divinità invece ha portato gli invasori. Nessuno lo seguirebbe se inciterebbe di combattere strada per strada, discorso diverso se la nato avesse promesso di intervenire.....ma che ti immoli a fare altrimenti?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma se ti ritrovi prigioniero di questo, con un altro te la cavi con un proiettile in testa, questi ti spezzano ogni singolo osso ridendo e scherzando e facendoti pentire di essere nato.



E noi vogliamo fare integrazione di tutta la popolazione mondiale, con soggetti di questo tipo a giro?

Siamo lontani.

Lontani e non pronti ancora, ne deve passare di acqua sotto i ponti prima di parlare di società mondiale inclusiva che balla e canta tutta unita.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro, penso vi sia sfuggito, o l'avete scritto ma è sfuggito a me:
> 
> Ministero esteri Mosca:
> 
> ...


Ribadisco: se subisco danni per l’ucraina divento una iena..


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> minaccie minaccie minaccie
> 
> l'Occidente non si piega fattene una ragione Vladimiro
> 
> ...


***** tu se vuoi. Voi non state bene


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: se subisco danni per l’ucraina divento una iena..



I danni li stiamo già subendo economicamente e psicologicamente.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con Macron si era impegnato diversamente.


Eh per quello ho chiesto il senso di promettere una cosa e poche ore dopo non mantenerla rischiando di far incazzare ancora di più il mondo con probabile inasprimento delle sanzioni come conseguenza


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Vi riporto quasi tutto il thread di Michael Kofman, un esperto di strategie militari russe, sulle sue impressioni riguardo le prime 96 ore di guerra. È un'analisi che ammette lui stesso essere molto precoce e incompleta.
L'abbiamo tradotto io e Google, quindi abbiate pietà


"*Le iniziali operazioni russe si basavano su presupposti sbagliati riguardo l'abilità e la volontà di combattere dell'Ucraina.* L'operazione russa era incentrata sul raggiungere rapidamente Kiev, costringere alla resa e spingere rapidamente un piccolo numero di unità in avanti in modo da evitare grandi scontri con le forze ucraine. Hanno costeggiato le principali città, cercando snodi stradali chiave, città minori, ecc.ecc.
Perchè Mosca ha scelto questo genere di azione? Alcune teorie: non hanno preso seriamente l'Ucraina e i suoi militari, volevano evitare attriti e la devastazione a causa delle conseguenze sugli obiettivi politici in Ucraina. È anche possibile che i pianificatori militari russi volessero sinceramente evitare di infliggere alti livelli di distruzione dato quanto ciò può essere impopolare in Russia. La maggior parte dei soldati russi sono giovani e hanno scarso interesse a combattere gli ucraini.
Quello che ho visto finora suggerisce che l*e truppe russe non erano a conoscenza che sarebbe stato loro ordinato di invadere l'Ucraina* e sembrano restii a portare avanti questa guerra. Al di fuori dei ceceni, il morale sembra basso.
Sembra che la Russia abbia cercato di vincere in modo rapido ed economico tramite una guerra lampo, sperando di evitare le peggiori sanzioni e l'indignazione occidentale. La strategia è fallita.
Comunque sono passati solo pochi giorni dall'inizio della guerra. L'ucraina si è comportata bene ma nessun analista, eccetto forse quelli di Mosca, si aspettava che la Russia sconfiggesse il più esteso Paese d'Europa in 4 giorni, specialmente data la capacità militare dell'Ucraina.
[...]
*La verità è che gran parte dell'esercito russo deve ancora entrare in questa guerra*, con molte delle loro risorse che sono inutilizzate. Non per togliere i meriti alle prestazioni ucraine, ma vedo molti primi giudizi e conclusioni che richiedono moderazione. Nei primi 4 giorni, l'aviazione tattica russa, eccetto per qualche Su-25s, è rimasta in gran parte accantonata. Così molti elicotteri da combattimento. Hanno centinaia di entrambi schierati nella zona. L'aviazione russa non è entrata in azione ed è in gran parte inutilizzata.
[...]
Fatta eccezione per i pesanti bombardamenti intorno a Kharkiv, l'uso di _fires _è stato limitato rispetto a come opera tipicamente l'esercito russo. Purtroppo penso che questo cambierà. L'esercito russo è prima di tutto un esercito di artiglieria e finora ha utilizzato una frazione dei suoi _fires_ disponibili in questa guerra.
La maggior parte dell'esercito russo deve ancora entrare in combattimento. Fuori Kharkiv la maggior parte della Prima Armata di carri armati e della 20esima Armata stanno semplicemente sedute lì.
Un altro punto. Le perdite russe sono significative, hanno un certo numero di truppe catturate, ma stanno avanzando lungo alcuni assi. In generale, *gli ucraini pubblicano prove dei loro successi in combattimento, ma è meno vero il contrario*, distorcendo il quadro generale. Da qui il mio pensiero: *nel disperato tentativo di mantenere la guerra nascosta all'opinione pubblica russa*, inquadrandola come un'operazione nel Donbas, *Mosca ha completamente ceduto l'ambiente informativo all'Ucraina*, il che ha galvanizzato il morale di Kiev. Un altro errore di calcolo.
Non commenterò la serie di affermazioni ufficiali fatte finora in questa guerra, tranne per il fatto che penso che Kiev stia facendo un ottimo lavoro nel plasmare le percezioni e l'ambiente informativo. Detto questo, la gente dovrebbe affrontare le affermazioni ufficiali in modo critico in tempo di guerra.
Guardando allo sforzo militare, penso che le forze russe stiano commettendo molti errori basilari, ma stiamo imparando cose che non sono vere sull'esercito russo: non stanno combattendo nel modo in cui si addestrano e si organizzano per una grande guerra.
Cosa succederà? La leadership politica russa non sta ammettendo il fallimento del loro piano di prendere rapidamente Kiev, ma li stiamo vedendo aprire a un uso maggiore di _fires, strikes e _potenza aerea. *Purtroppo mi aspetto che il peggio debba ancora venire*
Inoltre, guardando al quinto giorno, notiamo importanti aggiustamenti. L'esercito russo sta sospendendo gli attacchi veloci non supportati, fornendo rifornimenti e riorganizzandosi. L'esercito ucraino si è comportato molto bene, ma penso che vedremo un approccio russo diverso da qui in avanti.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I danni li stiamo già subendo economicamente e psicologicamente.


Ancora ancora questo posso sopportarlo. La morte e della devastazione dei miei cari e là guerre no porco mondo, no!


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

E' anche un simpatico influencer.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Eh per quello ho chiesto il senso di promettere una cosa e poche ore dopo non mantenerla rischiando di far incazzare ancora di più il mondo con probabile inasprimento delle sanzioni come conseguenza



Si inventerà che è stato costretto ad attaccare zone residenziali che gli ucraini usano come scudo.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sembrano felici, pessimo segno, mi spiace per chi se li troverà davanti


Vagli a spiegare a questi di non toccare i civili


----------



## Tobi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che avevate ragione, gli ucraini sono belli tosti, forse Putin pensava di chiudere la pratica in 24 ore


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Vi riporto quasi tutto il thread di Michael Kofman, un esperto di strategie militari russe, sulle sue impressioni riguardo le prime 96 ore di guerra. È un'analisi che ammette lui stesso essere molto precoce e incompleta.
> L'abbiamo tradotto io e Google, quindi abbiate pietà
> 
> 
> ...



Mah, sempre detto di non sottovalutare i russi.

Passata come un'eresia. Non che ci sia da vantarsene, eh, ma mi sembrava logico che le cose stavano così.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' anche un simpatico influencer.


È uguale al nano turco Asbullah


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ancora ancora questo posso sopportarlo. La morte e della devastazione dei miei cari e là guerre no porco mondo, no!



Per me l'ingerenza eccessiva dell'occidente (che non è mosso certo da spirito umanitario) sta rendendo più difficile - se non impossibile - un accordo di pace.


----------



## Emmebi (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: se subisco danni per l’ucraina divento una iena..


Puoi sempre andar da Putin a vedere se te li risarcisce.
Magari ti fa parlare con khadyrov


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente l'ISIS (entrano in battaglia gridando Allah Al BAR) con preparazione militare.
> E' gente che squarta i bambini a mani nude.


Ho visto tante esecuzioni dell'ISIS anni fa, documentari, kamikaze, mercenari e robaccia varia come mattatoi con gente in tuta arancione che veniva sgozzata per ringrazimenti religiosi vari ecc e sì i ceceni sono belli cattivi, ne ricordo tanti, musulmani, barba lunga, facce cattive, possono fare di tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me l'ingerenza eccessiva dell'occidente (che non è mosso certo da spirito umanitario) sta rendendo più difficile - se non impossibile - un accordo di pace.


Anche secondo me..
Per questo sono molto preoccupato


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Emmebi ha scritto:


> Puoi sempre andar da Putin a vedere se te li risarcisce.
> Magari ti fa parlare con khadyrov


Ah ah ah


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potranno sfogarsi restando impuniti, ovvio che siano felici.


Si ma infatti, gente felice di andare in guerra mi fa paura


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' anche un simpatico influencer.



speriamo gli sparino un Javelin in fronte


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dell'esercito russo deve ancora entrare in combattimento. Fuori Kharkiv la maggior parte della Prima Armata di carri armati e della 20esima Armata stanno semplicemente sedute lì.
> Un altro punto. Le perdite russe sono significative, hanno un certo numero di truppe catturate, ma stanno avanzando lungo alcuni assi. I


AHIA, in pratica non lo dice esplicitamente ma prevede una vittoria russa


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me..
> Per questo sono molto preoccupato



I leader occidentali dovrebbero tentare prima di tutto di spegnere l'incendio invece fanno a gara a chi la spara più grossa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Certo che avevate ragione, gli ucraini sono belli tosti, forse Putin pensava di chiudere la pratica in 24 ore



Onestamente guerre che finiscono in pochi giorni alla fine sono più fantasie che altro. Chi la inizia ci spera sempre, ma la realtà è altra cosa alla fine


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti, gente felice di andare in guerra mi fa paura



Ma per loro non è una guerra, al massimo un lavoro da sbrigare al meglio.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti, gente felice di andare in guerra mi fa paura



Come tanti altri, in altri contesti. Magari in giacca e cravatta. Da casa, in smartworking.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hitler ha iniziato lo sterminio degli ebrei a guerra inoltrata, non si sapeva prima. Tralasciando le disquisizioni storiche, proprio perché si conosce la storia bisogna agire prima che il pazzo con la bomba atomica faccia qualcosa di brutto.
> 
> Non per forza una guerra, quella deve essere l'ultima estrema scelta.
> Inviare qualche agente per farlo fuori, pagare gli oligarchi per sovvertirlo, qualsiasi cosa.


É trent'anni che cercano di ammazzare Putin, con la guerra in atto é più complicato sai com'è


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Lavrov, ministro degli esteri russo: le Nazioni che forniranno armi letali all' Ucraina dovranno subirne le responsabilità. *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho visto tante esecuzioni dell'ISIS anni fa, documentari, kamikaze, mercenari e robaccia varia come mattatoi con gente in tuta arancione che veniva sgozzata per ringrazimenti religiosi vari ecc e sì i ceceni sono belli cattivi, ne ricordo tanti, musulmani, barba lunga, facce cattive, possono fare di tutto.



Mi hai fatto tornare in mente le due turiste svedesi sgozzate e decapitate in marocco in una maniera ultra brutale. Deve essere atroce morire così


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov, ministro degli esteri russo: le Nazioni che forniranno armi letali all' Ucraina dovranno subirne le responsabilità. *


Ed ecco un bel bersaglio sulla testa


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Vi riporto quasi tutto il thread di Michael Kofman, un esperto di strategie militari russe, sulle sue impressioni riguardo le prime 96 ore di guerra. È un'analisi che ammette lui stesso essere molto precoce e incompleta.
> L'abbiamo tradotto io e Google, quindi abbiate pietà
> 
> 
> ...


qualcuno aveva scritto che l'incontro di oggi seriva per temporeggiare e riorganizzarsi, leggendo le ultime righe di quanto riportato sembra un ipotesi plausibile purtroppo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' anche un simpatico influencer.


occhio zio che il tuo amico è già morto pochi giorni fa..


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov, ministro degli esteri russo: le Nazioni che forniranno armi letali all' Ucraina dovranno subirne le responsabilità. *



Nemmeno quotato che gli USA parleranno di atomiche distribuite pure a San Marino.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
> Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*


Joe banana mai una frase fuori posto


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
> Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*


LOL Macron umiliato


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Raccapricciante l'ingresso in guerra dei ceceni.
Come vi avevo avvisato qualche giorno fa, ne sentirete parecchio parlare.
Sono probabilmente la soldataglia peggiore sulla faccia della terra, e Kadyrov, mi sbilancio, è l'uomo più malvagio che esista.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
> Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*


Gli USA non vedevano l'ora. Vorrebbero quasi ringraziare Putin del casino che ha combinato


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto tornare in mente le due turiste svedesi sgozzate in marocco in una maniera ultra brutale. Deve essere atroce morire così


Guarda questa è roba che poi ti rimane in testa, sono andato a cercare quel video di cui parlavo e si chiama proprio festa del sacrificio, sono contento che in rete non si trovi più (o almeno spero), c'è solo un sito dove si vede solo la preparazione e forse il video oscurato, ma sono 15 minuti di puro terrore, roba che magari in quegli anni assorbivo meglio perché quei video giravano eccome ma adesso probabilmente no, mi feci coraggio e lo finii, io pensavo che sgozzare qualcuno fosse una roba easy, tipo quelle che vedi in GoT dove fanno un taglietto leggero, invece col cavolo, presi una botta mica male, tra l'altro ricordo perfettamente tutte le sequenze, il pianto dell'ultimo, la gente trattata come bestie e scelti uno ad uno, assurdo davvero, la guerra è terribile ma quelli rimangono dei mercenari come questi, come i ceceni, posso accettare questa violenza macabra.. ciò che non accetto è la violenza sugli animali, lì non riuscirei a vedere nemmeno un cane preso a calci, o incatenato, è più forte di me.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
> Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*



Ci pensavo oggi.

Se il russo smatta del tutto, l' unica è sperare in un comunicato americano del tipo "il mondo è al sicuro, il nostro sistema antimissili è cosi sofisticato da fermare il 100% degli attacchi"


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Raccapricciante l'ingresso in guerra dei ceceni.
> Come vi avevo avvisato qualche giorno fa, ne sentirete parecchio parlare.
> Sono probabilmente la soldataglia peggiore sulla faccia della terra, e Kadyrov, mi sbilancio, è l'uomo più malvagio che esista.


Il classico squadrone che sicuramente non se la prenderebbe con i civili  il loro ingresso é MOLTO significativo, poco meno di quando Putin darà ordine di usare la flotta aerea


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. **Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.*
> *Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*



Non parlano nemmeno con se stessi allora.


----------



## Baba (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Dalle facce sembra che aspettavano questo momento da una vita intera


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, sempre detto di non sottovalutare i russi.
> 
> Passata come un'eresia. Non che ci sia da vantarsene, eh, ma mi sembrava logico che le cose stavano così.


Eh purtroppo mi sa che hai ragione, a livello di arsenale tra le 2 nazioni non c'è paragone, gli unici motivi che hanno fatto reggere così tanto l'Ucraina secondo me sono che per ora i russi al fronte hanno mandato per la maggior parte dei ragazzini poco ammaestrati e demotivati che, se avessero potuto penso sarebbero restati volentieri a casa loro, che gli ucraini hanno la "carogna" addosso e stanno combattendo fino alla morte e sopratutto la Russia che ci è andata giù "leggera" cercando realmente di fare meno vittime civili possibili (ovviamente non farne in uno scenario del genere penso sia impossibile) bombardando in modo mirato, perchè ho come l'impressione che se mettessero in campo tutta la loro potenza di fuoco iniziando a non preoccuparsi più della popolazione raderebbero al suolo tutto in un batter d'occhio


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Domanda agli esperti: ma l' Ucraina non ha alcun modo per lanciare missili direttamente su Mosca?


----------



## Kayl (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non parlano nemmeno con se stessi allora.


lo fanno, come De Niro in Taxi Driver.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo mi sa che hai ragione, a livello di arsenale tra le 2 nazioni non c'è paragone, gli unici motivi che hanno fatto reggere così tanto l'Ucraina secondo me sono che per ora i russi al fronte hanno mandato per la maggior parte dei ragazzini poco ammaestrati e demotivati che, se avessero potuto penso sarebbero restati volentieri a casa loro, che gli ucraini hanno la "carogna" addosso e stanno combattendo fino alla morte e sopratutto la Russia che ci è andata giù "leggera" cercando realmente di fare meno vittime civili possibili (ovviamente non farne in uno scenario del genere penso sia impossibile) bombardando in modo mirato, perchè ho come l'impressione che se mettessero in campo tutta la loro potenza di fuoco iniziando a non preoccuparsi più della popolazione raderebbero al suolo tutto in un batter d'occhio


Probabile stiano cercando di far uscire dal paese più gente possibile per poi dare il colpo di grazia se non si arrendono prima, non possiamo saperlo.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Raccapricciante l'ingresso in guerra dei ceceni.
> Come vi avevo avvisato qualche giorno fa, ne sentirete parecchio parlare.
> Sono probabilmente la soldataglia peggiore sulla faccia della terra, e Kadyrov, mi sbilancio, è l'uomo più malvagio che esista.


La cosa strana è che per quanto invasato ha salvato numerosi giornalisti rapiti dall'esercito ucraino durante la rivolta nel Donbass. A modo suo è professionale.
Il nostro giornalista Rocchelli lo ha ucciso (dando ordine diretto, neanche ha finto che è stato un incidente) un militare che è deputato ucraino e considerato eroe di guerra.
Sicuramente se gli ucraini entrano nella UE dovranno rispondere a molte cose, tra cui restituire i territori rubati alla Polonia tramite un accordo con Hitler stesso.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda agli esperti: ma l' Ucraina non ha alcun modo per lanciare missili direttamente su Mosca?



Sì.

Mi chiedo se ti sembra la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì.
> 
> Mi chiedo se ti sembra la cosa giusta da fare.



Figurati, io le prenderei e basta.

Sono un pò sadomasochista.

Chiedevo solo se c'era la possibilità di contrattaccare seriamente


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Nuove esplosioni a Kharkiv*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però questi rovinano ogni topic, buttando tutto in vacca. tra un po’ salta fuori che la guerra è stata tutto un pretesto per prolungare lo
> Stato di emergenza


una curiosità le altre nazioni sono pure loro in stato di emergenza ?


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda agli esperti: ma l' Ucraina non ha alcun modo per lanciare missili direttamente su Mosca?


Non penso, l’ucraina è il terzo mondo. Se lo facessero userebbe missili non suoi e Putin non apprezzerebbe


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda agli esperti: ma l' Ucraina non ha alcun modo per lanciare missili direttamente su Mosca?


No, non hanno alcun vettore capace di farlo


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Figurati, io le prenderei e basta.
> 
> Sono un pò sadomasochista.



No no, la domanda è lecita.

Posso chiederti che ti aspetteresti di ottenere?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nella giornata di oggi, la Borsa di Mosca non apre e non lo farà neanche domani, tutti i grandi investimenti e partnership eu e usa sono andati, le banche hanno bloccato le emissioni di prestiti di qualunque tipo, accordi commerciali per il 70% e più da rifare, investimenti esteri che perdono valore ogni ora che passa. 

C'è qualcuno che sa di economia che mi sa definire quanto è pesante questo effetto? E per quanto può reggere? Provo a ridurre il tutto paragonandolo alle mie due aziendine sotto il covid, ed ho la sensazione che questa sarà la mossa chiave di questa "guerra" (intervento cinese a parte, che tanto arriverà con la giustificazione delle sanzioni illegittime).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Vi riporto quasi tutto il thread di Michael Kofman, un esperto di strategie militari russe, sulle sue impressioni riguardo le prime 96 ore di guerra. È un'analisi che ammette lui stesso essere molto precoce e incompleta.
> L'abbiamo tradotto io e Google, quindi abbiate pietà
> 
> [...]
> ...



Questo si ripeteva da giorni qui dentro.
E sarà un problemone,dato che finora la guerra vera e propria non è ancora iniziata


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come ho scritto minacce? vabè..


mano sul tavolo e vai di bacchettate


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov, ministro degli esteri russo: le Nazioni che forniranno armi letali all' Ucraina dovranno subirne le responsabilità. *



Vuole che siano forniti spray al peperoncino e proiettili di gomma?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No no, la domanda è lecita.
> 
> Posso chiederti che ti aspetteresti di ottenere?



Ti facevo molto più tosto visto come ti batti per la giustizia, come odi gli invasori (solitamente gli immigrati) , come odi la mala politica e giustamente il malaffare.

Poi su cose di cosi tanto onore, mi fai la virata codarda (non codarda in senso offfensivo, fai bene a farti i caxxi tuoi e salvare la.tua pellaccia se lo ritieni giusto)

Dimmi sincero, se Putin attaccasse noi, e fossimo senza copertura Nato, tu sei uno di quelli che porgerebbe l'altra guancia vero?

Io no, io darei la mia vita.

E se fossi Ucraino, con l'invasore che distrugge la mia casa e la mia gente, e avessi la possibilità di infilargli un suppostone su per il culo ( in questo caso 
un missile su Mosca), lo farei, lo farei con lo stesso sorriso dei terminator ceceni che vanno in guerra.
E poi mi farei sparare in testa se il destino lo vorrebbe.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo si ripeteva da giorni qui dentro.
> E sarà un problemone,dato che finora la guerra vera e propria non è ancora iniziata


La mia impressione è che pensavano di prendere l‘Ucraina con i ragazzini, tendendo il grosso per “altro”. In un modo o nell’altro il loro piano iniziale non era un questo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, non hanno alcun vettore capace di farlo



@gabri65 dice si

Perché dici di no?

Non hanno niente per sparare fino a Mosca? Pensavo fosse roba base in un esercito


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nella giornata di oggi, la Borsa di Mosca non apre e non lo farà neanche domani, tutti i grandi investimenti e partnership eu e usa sono andati, le banche hanno bloccato le emissioni di prestiti di qualunque tipo, accordi commerciali per il 70% e più da rifare, investimenti esteri che perdono valore ogni ora che passa.
> 
> C'è qualcuno che sa di economia che mi sa definire quanto è pesante questo effetto? E per quanto può reggere? Provo a ridurre il tutto paragonandolo alle mie due aziendine sotto il covid, ed ho la sensazione che questa sarà la mossa chiave di questa "guerra" (intervento cinese a parte, che tanto arriverà con la giustificazione delle sanzioni illegittime).


Economicamente è l'equivalente di una atomica su mosca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La mia impressione è che pensavano di prendere l‘Ucraina con i ragazzini, tendendo il grosso per “altro”. In un modo o nell’altro il loro piano iniziale non era un questo



Questo ormai è acclarato,pensavano che gli ucraini si sarebbero subito arresi,ecco il perchè di tanti ragazzini russi in prima linea.
Tanto è vero che qualcuno,qui dentro,aveva anche postato l'articolo (poi cancellato) di una qualche agenzia russa che annunciava la conquista di kiev


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto la fate facile.
Ma perchè non imbracciate un fucile e partite per l'Ucraina?
Stanno cercando proprio impavidi come voi 

P.S Un conto è una ipotetica guerra su suolo italiano,altro conto una guerra in noi dovevamo stare alla larga da tutto e tutti e invece,ancora una volta,siamo stati tirati per la giacchetta e buttati nella mischia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @gabri65 dice si
> 
> Perché dici di no?
> 
> Non hanno niente per sparare fino a Mosca? Pensavo fosse roba base in un esercito


Il massimo che hanno dovrebbe essere l'Hirim-2 gittata massima circa 500 km. Mosca dista circa 1.000 km da kiev.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quanto la fate facile.
> Ma perchè non imbracciate un fucile e partite per l'Ucraina?
> Stanno cercando proprio impavidi come voi
> 
> P.S Un conto è una ipotetica guerra su suolo italiano,altro conto una guerra in noi dovevamo stare alla larga da tutto e tutti e invece,ancora una volta,siamo stati tirati per la giacchetta e buttati nella mischia.



Non ho mica scritto che andrei a combattere, non ne avrei la preparazione, dove l' hai letto?

Ma se il mio governo si difendesse da un attacco, lo accetterei di buon grado, conseguenze incluse.

Eppure scrivo in italiano, non in cirillico.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La mia impressione è che pensavano di prendere l‘Ucraina con i ragazzini, tendendo il grosso per “altro”. In un modo o nell’altro il loro piano iniziale non era un questo


Perché Zelensky è inviso tra i militari. Se disertavano prendeva l'Ucraina senza colpo ferire, come hanno preso la Crimea.
Si sono viste più devastazioni durante l'inizio della rivolta in Donbass che nei primi due giorni di guerra con una superpotenza coinvolta, quindi è ovvio che si tratteneva.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nella giornata di oggi, la Borsa di Mosca non apre e non lo farà neanche domani, t


Guarda penso neanche dopodomani riapriranno...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti facevo molto più tosto visto come ti batti per la giustizia, come odi gli invasori (solitamente gli immigrati) , come odi la mala politica e giustamente il malaffare.
> 
> Poi su cose di cosi tanto onore, mi fai la virata codarda.
> 
> ...



Non sono tosto. E a codesta domanda ho già risposto. Inoltre siamo OT. E' inutile che tenti di far leva sul mio orgoglio e su altre argomentazioni che non c'entrano niente. Combattere il malaffare non vuol dire fare guerre. Onestamente ritengo la tua provocazione un po' ingenua, senza offesa.

Comunque, ti rispondo brevemente. Certo che combatterei, se lo ritengo opportuno e per difendere i miei cari e la mia maledetta patria comandata da certi soggetti.

Quello che non va bene è la linea di condotta dei vari governi. Mi sembra evidente che la lotta è impari, e ogni giorno che passa il governo ucraino rischia di perdere persone e civili. Sono stati commessi errori, e adesso deve trovare rapidamente la linea d'uscita smettendo di farsi prendere il naso da Magron o altri esseri mafiosi ed inconsistenti. Va bene se continua a offrire resistenza, ma a quest'ora se c'erano persone serie al suo fianco e ai quartieri alti (anche guardando al passato) forse le cose stavano in altro modo.

Lanciare missili su Mosca, anche ne avessero, vuol dire suicidarsi, a meno che siano atomiche, e quindi ritorniamo all'antico quesito della fine del mondo.

Io dò la mia vita, ma non la voglio dare inutilmente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho mica scritto che andrei a combattere, non ne avrei la preparazione, dove l' hai letto?
> 
> Ma se il mio governo si difendesse da un attacco, lo accetterei di buon grado, conseguenze incluse.
> 
> Eppure scrivo in italiano, non in cirillico.



Avevo letto il messaggio non modificato,quella virata codarda l'avevo intesa in un'altra maniera


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

c'è una stima delle truppe di kadyrov? in quanti sarebbero sti maiali?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @gabri65 dice si
> 
> Perché dici di no?
> 
> Non hanno niente per sparare fino a Mosca? Pensavo fosse roba base in un esercito



Tu hai chiesto se NON hanno la possibilità.

Affermativo, non la hanno.

Comunque non è quello il problema, qualcuno potrebbe fornirgliele.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

penso che questa iniziativa spot, mai vista in tante guerre passate, di vendere (figuriamoci se le multinazionali di armi fanno beneficienza) armi come Unione europea sarà un grosso problema non per la Russia (sarebbero arrivate già da altri paesi) ma per i 27 paesi membri
sembra che si facciano azioni senza pensare al futuro


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avevo letto il messaggio non modificato,quella virata codarda l'avevo intesa in un'altra maniera



Ma no figurati, infatti ho corretto proprio x quello, mi sono acccorto che poteva essere mal interpretata.
Salvarsi la pelle non è mai codardia, è istinto naturale (a meno di gesti vili nel farlo)

Non ho detto che godrei nel farmi ammazzare, ma uno scatto di orgoglio per fare del male all' invasore ce l' avrei sicuramenti.

Come hai visto nei primi giorni delle minacce nucleari di Putin, non ero tanto sulla gentilezza, l' avrei messa giù dura a mio rischio e pericolo (come per tutti noi del resto)

Poi ho capito che molti ci tengono alla pellaccia, e quindi rispetto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
> Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*


il bue che da del cornuto all asino


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque i russi fanno tanto i grossi e poi girano con i blindati dell’iveco


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque i russi fanno tanto i grossi e poi girano con i blindati dell’iveco



I russi amano il made in Italy.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov, ministro degli esteri russo: le Nazioni che forniranno armi letali all' Ucraina dovranno subirne le responsabilità. *



Anche considerandoli i cattivi, il ragionamento non fa una piega.
Tra fornire volontariamente un'arma che poi ammazza qualcuno, o ammazzarlo di persona, per me non c'è mai stata differenza.
Fornire armi è un intervento bellico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche considerandoli i cattivi, il ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Tra fornire volontariamente un'arma che poi ammazza qualcuno, o ammazzarlo di persona, per me non c'è mai stata differenza.
> Fornire armi è un intervento bellico.



Infatti i parrucconi della UE (e non solo loro) sono ridicoli proprio per questo.
Tanto valeva scendere in campo al fianco dell'ucraina a sto punto


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche considerandoli i cattivi, il ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Tra fornire volontariamente un'arma che poi ammazza qualcuno, o ammazzarlo di persona, per me non c'è mai stata differenza.
> Fornire armi è un intervento bellico.



No Toby, capisco cosa vuoi dire ma è incondivisibile.

I russi attaccano solo perché SANNO di avere la supremazia militare, non facciano gne gne perché qualcuno aiuta gli Ucraini.

Stiamo aiutando i deboli, lodevole.

Se sono uomini se la giochino almeno ad armi pari, o almeno fingendo siano alla pari


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'è una stima delle truppe di kadyrov? in quanti sarebbero sti maiali?


Da quanto ho letto in ucraina per ora sono in 12k ma ce ne sarebbero altri 70k ancora in Cecenia e pronti a partire


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche considerandoli i cattivi, il ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Tra fornire volontariamente un'arma che poi ammazza qualcuno, o ammazzarlo di persona, per me non c'è mai stata differenza.
> Fornire armi è un intervento bellico.



Gli Stati Uniti hanno stabilito che non è così. Loro sono generosi e lo fanno per scopi umanitari.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'è una stima delle truppe di kadyrov? in quanti sarebbero sti maiali?


quanti sono non lo so ma tra non molto saranno molti meno...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mmh, sento odore di flame. 
E sempre quando si citano altri argomenti o altri topic del passato.

Riusciamo a finire un topic in pace?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Joe banana mai una frase fuori posto


Ma poi invasori di altri paesi detto da lui ahahaahahah


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky:"non abbiamo ottenuto risultati utili nel negoziato, sul secondo round decideremo quando la delegazione tornerà"*


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque i russi fanno tanto i grossi e poi girano con i blindati dell’iveco


É top3 leader del mercato di mezzi pesanti "civili", ma ha anche una divisione che produce mezzi militari. Ah, un particolare: sono Fiat praticamente. Le fa Agnellone


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É top3 leader del mercato di mezzi pesanti "civili", ma ha anche una divisione che produce mezzi militari. Ah, un particolare: sono Fiat praticamente. Le fa Agnellone


Si pagano vlahovic?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É top3 leader del mercato di mezzi pesanti "civili", ma ha anche una divisione che produce mezzi militari. Ah, un particolare: sono Fiat praticamente. Le fa Agnellone


quindi sarebbe corretto sanzionare pure i gobbi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto Gazprom sigla un accordo per la progettazione di un nuovo gasdotto verso la Cina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky:"non abbiamo ottenuto risultati utili nel negoziato, sul secondo round decideremo quando la delegazione tornerà"*



Dopo la giornata catastrofica di ieri con quasi suicidi di massa avevamo tutti bisogno di uno spiraglio, ma secondo me proprio per questo abbiamo sopravvalutato la giornata di oggi. Non c'è molto di cui rallegrarsi.

Concludiamo comunque la giornata con bombe come prima e una dichiarazione di guerra alla UE.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi invasori di altri paesi detto da lui ahahaahahah



Ma dai, loro esportano la democrazia. Invadono per il bene dell'umanità.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si pagano vlahovic?


Quindi la guerra è voluto d agnelli che deve comprare vlahovic! Vedi come si scopre tutto?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, loro esportano la democrazia. Invadono per il bene dell'umanità.


Ah già vero. Loro sono santi


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti i parrucconi della UE (e non solo loro) sono ridicoli proprio per questo.
> Tanto valeva scendere in campo al fianco dell'ucraina a sto punto


Ah beh se tanto il risultato deve essere lo stesso tanto valeva calare la maschera subito. Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

>


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto Gazprom sigla un accordo per la progettazione di un nuovo gasdotto verso la Cina.



Farebbero anche bene a dargli fuoco.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah già vero. Loro sono santi



Nessun popolo si è mai lamentato dei loro soprusi. O sbaglio?


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @gabri65 dice si
> 
> Perché dici di no?
> 
> Non hanno niente per sparare fino a Mosca? Pensavo fosse roba base in un esercito


Colpire un obiettivo a 900km non é da esercito base pazzo  Se intendiamo l'esercito ucraino e quel che ha ORA a disposizione, no non potrebbero. E se """qualcuno""" decidesse di aiutarli, non servirebbe portare sti bomboloni in Ucraina perché tanto possono colpire da 10.000km, quindi da un qualunque paese europeo Nato.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si pagano vlahovic?


Tu ci scherzi....


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

impressionante il servizio a Quarta Repubblica intervistando gli importatori di grano

in un fine settimana aumentato del 15%, con il covid era già aumentato tra 35 e 50%
il mercato nordamericano era in difficoltà, quindi hanno dovuto ancora di più acquistare ad est

Russia e Ucraina insieme esportano 1/3 del grano mondiale

ed insieme è aumentato tutto il resto: dalle pedane per il trasporto del 300%, la carta, i trasporti, la benzina, il gas, l'elettricità.

"Non sappiamo se tra un mese avremo ancora il grano"


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessun popolo si è mai lamentato dei loro soprusi. O sbaglio?


No ma va. Hanno sempre esportato democrazia benissimo


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

ora sto leggendo Conte che ammonisce Draghi:

"Non si torni al carbone, dritti verso le rinnovabili"


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> impressionante il servizio a Quarta Repubblica intervistando gli importatori di grano
> 
> in un fine settimana aumentato del 15%, con il covid era già aumentato tra 35 e 50%
> il mercato nordamericano era in difficoltà, quindi hanno dovuto ancora di più acquistare ad est
> ...


Dobbiamo ritornare a produrcele da noi le Cose. Abito al confine con l'Abruzzo e rimasi shockato qualche anno fa quando ho scoperto che il 90 per cento degli arrosticini vengono da Germania e Francia.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> impressionante il servizio a Quarta Repubblica intervistando gli importatori di grano
> 
> in un fine settimana aumentato del 15%, con il covid era già aumentato tra 35 e 50%
> il mercato nordamericano era in difficoltà, quindi hanno dovuto ancora di più acquistare ad est
> ...


Comunque io penso che sia abbastanza voluto, un mondo esclusivo favorevole solo ai ricchi, costo della vita più alto, immigrazioni di massa da zone di guerra e di "guerra" e stato di emergenza perenne, questo per permettere distensione o pieni poteri ai politici che fanno le guerre pacifiste dalla sera alla mattina!?!?? del tipo facciamo la guerra anche se non dovremmo? spediamo armi ma lo facciamo come NATO e quindi va bene tutto?
In 2 anni in questo mondo non esiste più la democrazia, esiste solo il pensiero unico e tanti nemici da combattere di volta in volta, tutti squisitamente creati ad hoc, oggi la Russia domani chi lo sa, forse gli sconti? i saldi? è una vita che viene continuamente "indurita", resa difficile, invivibile quasi, senza sbocchi eppure si parla di guerra come se nulla fosse, stati d'emergenza uno dietro l'altro, boh, ci vedo tanto marcio io.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

La stampa russa, leggo su più fonti, sta sostenendo che la richiesta Ucraina è questa:

- 14,8 mld di dollari di indennizzo
- repubbliche di lugantsk e donetsk e Crimea riconosciute come territorio ucraino.

Nessuna condizione negoziabile, l'alternativa è un'offensiva totale ed in larga scala sulla Russia.


Il primo che mi critica la stampa italiana voglio che sia bannato.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

interessanti i servizi da Porro

"I polacchi preferiscono tenere il carbone per non assoggettarsi al gas russo"

Ex Ilva e quartiere Tamburi di Taranto je fa na pippa...

comunque in Polonia hanno anche i giacimenti, non lo bruciano solamente come da noi..

e pensare che dovrebbero chiuderli per legge il 2025 in Italia, si slitta anche qui


le alternative italiane al gas russo sono 1)Algeria, 2) Azerbaijian, 3)Libia

meno male che non bisogna dipendere da paesi poco stabili e democratici 

1)paese che per decenni ha visto un dittatore, ha vinto le ultime elezioni in ospedale, poi è divenuto presidente l'ex primo ministro con 2/3 degli elettori che non hanno votato 

2)un paese in guerra, presidente in carica dal 2003

3)elezioni di Natale mai svolte, un paese ancora diviso tra due governi opposti


okay, torniamo a pensare a che bella nuova restrizione fantasticare domani che è un altro giorno


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> La stampa russa, leggo su più fonti, sta sostenendo che la richiesta Ucraina è questa:
> 
> - 14,8 mld di dollari di indennizzo
> - repubbliche di lugantsk e donetsk e Crimea riconosciute come territorio ucraino.
> ...


Cioè i giornali russi vogliono fare credere che gli ucraini avrebbero minacciato un Invasione della Russia? 
Ahahahahahahahahaha

Ed i russi ci credono pure?!


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> La stampa russa, leggo su più fonti, sta sostenendo che la richiesta Ucraina è questa:
> 
> - 14,8 mld di dollari di indennizzo
> - repubbliche di lugantsk e donetsk e Crimea riconosciute come territorio ucraino.
> ...


Però vedi, essendoci praticamente un regime in Russia, è chiaro che la stampa sia manovrata anzi è proprio un mezzo del regime.
In uno stato sedicente democratico come l’Italia la stampa è a livello infimi e praticamente è fake news legalizzate. Qualquadra non cosa no?


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè i giornali russi vogliono fare credere che gli ucraini avrebbero minacciato un Invasione della Russia?
> Ahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ed i russi ci credono pure?!


Ma che ti aspettavi da loro?
Anche la stampa Ucraina si inventa un sacco di boiate eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che ti aspettavi da loro?
> Anche la stampa Ucraina si inventa un sacco di boiate eh


Cioè che la Russia starebbe per invaderli? Impossibile dai.....ah no...


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> La stampa russa, leggo su più fonti, sta sostenendo che la richiesta Ucraina è questa:
> 
> - 14,8 mld di dollari di indennizzo
> - repubbliche di lugantsk e donetsk e Crimea riconosciute come territorio ucraino.
> ...


Dai, sono ridicoli


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora sto leggendo Conte che ammonisce Draghi:
> 
> "Non si torni al carbone, dritti verso le rinnovabili"


Ma uno che si mette a fare il gretino ambientalista in questo momento, quando è mongolo da 1 a 10? 100?


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma uno che si mette a fare il gretino ambientalista in questo momento, quando è mongolo da 1 a 10? 100?


Cingolani ha detto che ci vorranno 24 mesi per ridurre la dipendenza dal gas russo.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

LE COMPAGNIE SVEDESI SCANIA, ERICSSON E VOLVO CHIUDONO TUTTI I BUSINNESS IN RUSSIA


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque un plauso a tutti voi, praticamente per aggiornarmi su un imminente conflitto mondiale tengo questo forum come primo veicolo di notizie. Bravi.


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LE COMPAGNIE SVEDESI SCANIA, ERICSSON E VOLVO CHIUDONO TUTTI I BUSINNESS IN RUSSIA


Questo è interessante.. Volvo è sostanzialmente Cinese.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però vedi, essendoci praticamente un regime in Russia, è chiaro che la stampa sia manovrata anzi è proprio un mezzo del regime.
> In uno stato sedicente democratico come l’Italia la stampa è a livello infimi e praticamente è fake news legalizzate. Qualquadra non cosa no?



Tranquillo.

Entro brevissimo tempo esisterà un (ennesimo) thread con una fake clamorosa o un reportage in malafede coinvolgente i nostri media. Voglio dire, ci sono stati milioni di esempi, mica crederai che da oggi in avanti improvvisamente non si presenterà più l'occasione.

Decideremo, in caso, come poter commentare.

Purtroppo è così, molto brutto e antipatico da fare, lo riconosco anch'io.


----------



## Simo98 (1 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Comunque un plauso a tutti voi, praticamente per aggiornarmi su un imminente conflitto mondiale tengo questo forum come primo veicolo di notizie. Bravi.


Notizie in diretta, non di parte e anche spazio per le "voci contrarie". Che volere di più?


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma uno che si mette a fare il gretino ambientalista in questo momento, quando è mongolo da 1 a 10? 100?



Non è regime il nostro, no. Ok, va bene.

Possiamo dire che è stupidità cosmica? Guardate che gli stupidi sono una minaccia estrema, eh. Perché letteralmente, lo stupido è uno che "mette in pericolo sé stesso e gli altri".

Mah, valutiamo quale è la peggior attitudine.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

BREAKING NEWS: LA FINLANDIA DOMANI IN PARLAMENTO DISCUTERA' L'ANNESSIONE ALLA NATO


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BREAKING NEWS: LA FINLANDIA DOMANI IN PARLAMENTO DISCUTERA' L'ANNESSIONE ALLA NATO



Temo che ai prossimi negoziati le imposizione russe che abbiamo letto oggi risulteranno fregnacce al confronto.

Andiamo avanti così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*IL SINDACO DI KAHRKIV HA COMUNICATO CHE LA SITUAZIONE È DISPERATA, I BOMBARDAMENTI DI OGGI HANNO CAUSATO NUMEROSE VITTIME FRA I CIVILI, IN QUESTO MOMENTO LE SQUADRE DI SOCCORSO SONO IN AZIONE PER CERCARE DI TIRARE FUORI I SUPERSTITI DA SOTTO LE MACERIE.*


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL SINDACO DI KAHRKIV HA COMUNICATO CHE LA SITUAZIONE È DISPERATA, I BOMBARDAMENTI DI OGGI HANNO CAUSATO NUMEROSE VITTIME FRA I CIVILI, IN QUESTO MOMENTO LE SQUADRE DI SOCCORSO SONO IN AZIONE PER CERCARE DI TIRARE FUORI I SUPERSTITI DA SOTTO LE MACERIE.*


Immagino sarà la prima città a cadere


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè i giornali russi vogliono fare credere che gli ucraini avrebbero minacciato un Invasione della Russia?
> Ahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ed i russi ci credono pure?!



L'occidente, non l'Ucraina. Almeno un minimo di credibilità


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Hanno sguinzagliato ufficialmente i ceceni di Kadyrov. Li hanno fatti vedere a Rete 4 mentre si filmavano.*
> 
> Sono dei mostri





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



E questi chi sarebbero, i Giannizzeri del 2000?
Posso immaginare, cattiveria e brutalità intrinseca, addestramento e fiumi di droga. Se sono del genere che ho letto per altri corpi sudamericani, sono praticamente dei cani rabbiosi tirati fuori dalla gabbia. Per loro sarà uno spasso uccidere e farsi uccidere carichi di cocaina.

Complimenti Putin, un vero signore.

Sottolineando però, è ricordando, i filmati che uscirono da wikileaks e manning sui soldati americani che sparavano sui civili compiaciuti come se fosse un videogioco


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*L'AMBASCIATORE UCRAINO NEGLI USA HA AVUTO LA CONFERMA DA PARTE DEGLI ANALISTI DEL PENTAGONO DELL'USO DELLA BOMBA TERMOBARICA DA PARTE DEI RUSSI.
L'UTILIZZO DI TALE ARMA SU UNA CITTÀ NON EVACUATA DA CIVILI POTREBBE COSTITUIRE UN CRIMINE DI GUERRA.*


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè che la Russia starebbe per invaderli? Impossibile dai.....ah no...


Mamma mia Darren…non sei schierato eh? 
In questi casi ci sono un sacco di sparate..poi stupirsi della stampa russa ancora oggi…

comunque tipo i 12 della guardia costiera sull’isola dei serpenti che non sono mai morti..tipo le cifre dei morti, i posti colpiti ecc


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Spulciando Reddit ed altri forum globali, ho scoperto un paio di cose interessanti che non sapevo, riporto solo quelle che si sono ripetute almeno 5 volte, visto mai ci siano troll/fake:

- hanno tolto la cintura nera di takewondo a Putin 
- i prezzi in Russia di qualsiasi genere sono aumentati mediamente del 30-40% nell'ultima settimana, ovviamente il grosso degli aumenti sono arrivati oggi, c'è chi inizia a fare scorte ma non ci sono problemi di approvvigionamento.
- gli atm funzionano regolarmente, tranne mancanze notturne, anche se stanno comunicando che ci saranno tagli sul prelievo settimanale.
- gli arrestati delle proteste sono denunciati dalla duma locale per 20 anni come oppositori del governo.
- in Cina, fanno pubblicare SOLO le notizie del conflitto in accordo con un team di analisti russi.
- sempre in Cina, le notizie pro-ukraina sui social vengono listate a bassa priorità, viene bannato l'ip da 2 giorni a 14 per contenuti inappropriati e "scrutinato" se riconosciuto (ho paura di cosa possa significare..). Nei gruppi wechat ci vuole più tempo prima che la notizia venga cancellata, quindi stanno utilizzando questo sistema, e buona parte della popolazione che vuole sapere ormai utilizza questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Darren…non sei schierato eh?
> In questi casi ci sono un sacco di sparate..poi stupirsi della stampa russa ancora oggi…
> 
> comunque tipo i 12 della guardia costiera sull’isola dei serpenti che non sono mai morti..tipo le cifre dei morti, i posti colpiti ecc


I difensori dell'isola dei serpenti purtroppo sono morti, gli ucraini che hanno mostrato i russi non sono loro, è contro-propaganda, perché? Perché i difensori dell'isola erano della fanteria di Marina ucraina, le divise di quei poveracci intervistati dai russi e costretti a dire che erano loro avevano la divisa della guardia nazionale Ucraina. Neanche a far propaganda son buoni i russi.

Per il resto, i numeri comunicati dagli ucraini sono ovviamente ingigantiti, si tratta di propaganda per alzare il morale alla popolazione e alle truppe, normalissimo in guerra, altrettanto fanno i russi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*CNN: "Appena fuori da Kiev un convoglio di mezzi militari russi lungo 60 KM."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casa Bianca: "Non è previsto nessun colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Noi non parliamo con invasori di altri paesi.
> Altri alleati la pensano in modo diverso, ma questa è la nostra posizione."*



Non so se ridere o piangere quando leggo questo dalla casa bianca..." Non parliamo con invasori.... " come sempre molto patetici gli esportatori di democrazia...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*Il ministro degli esteri ucraino Kuleba ha concordato con il segretario di stato americano Blinken di aumentare la fornitura di armi all'Ucraina e la gravità delle sanzioni sulla Russia*.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

Temo che la capitolazione si avvicina. Queste fantomatiche armi di cui si discute da giorni, come (e quando) pensano di recapitarle? Bha.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Temo che la capitolazione si avvicina. Queste fantomatiche armi di cui si discute da giorni, come (e quando) pensano di recapitarle? Bha.


Alcuni carichi sono già arrivati, vengono fatti passare dal confine polacco. Pensa che in Ucraina sono già arrivati e collegati i dispositivi per utilizzare starlink.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alcuni carichi sono già arrivati, vengono fatti passare dal confine polacco. Pensa che in Ucraina sono già arrivati e collegati i dispositivi per utilizzare starlink.



Ok, quello che faccio fatica a capire è come e a chi li distribuiranno sui vari fronti.


----------



## Walker (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè i giornali russi vogliono fare credere che gli ucraini avrebbero minacciato un Invasione della Russia?
> Ahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ed i russi ci credono pure?!


Beh, sinceramente la vedo abbastanza dura pensare di "invadere" un Paese esteso in 11 fusi orari...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ok, quello che faccio fatica a capire è come e a chi li distribuiranno sui vari fronti.


Quello sta al sistema logistico delle forze armate ucraine, parte fondamentale dello sforzo bellico. Senza una buona logistica non si va da nessuna parte neanche avendo 5.000 carri armati schierati dato che prima o poi dovrai rifornirli di carburante. Ed in questo sembra che i russi stiano peccando parecchio.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello sta al sistema logistico delle forze armate ucraine, parte fondamentale dello sforzo bellico. Senza una buona logistica non si va da nessuna parte neanche avendo 5.000 carri armati schierati dato che prima o poi dovrai rifornirli di carburante. Ed in questo sembra che i russi stiano peccando parecchio.



Sì certo, infatti. Ma se i Russi hanno cannato big time in tale comparto, a bocce ferme e pianificando a tavolino,
mi fa un bel pò di sorpresa che gli ucraini possano essere tanto efficienti nella distribuzione capillare di dette armi con l'invasore sul campo, che è presumibile ti stia attaccando ed è sicuro conscio di quello che vuoi fare, perciò cercherà di sventarlo il più possibile. Va però detto che giocano in casa...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> impressionante il servizio a Quarta Repubblica intervistando gli importatori di grano
> 
> in un fine settimana aumentato del 15%, con il covid era già aumentato tra 35 e 50%
> il mercato nordamericano era in difficoltà, quindi hanno dovuto ancora di più acquistare ad est
> ...


"bisogna mettere sotto Putin, noi ce l'abbiamo più grosso e più duro" gas e grano via dritti in Cina, Taaac.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non so se ridere o piangere quando leggo questo dalla casa bianca..." Non parliamo con invasori.... " come sempre molto patetici gli esportatori di democrazia...


Da entrambe le parti si stanno dando da fare per cercare una tregua


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "bisogna mettere sotto Putin, noi ce l'abbiamo più grosso e più duro" gas e grano via dritti in Cina, Taaac.


Il grano non lo importiamo principalmente dalla Russia ma dall'Ucraina, ovviamente ora essendoci il conflitto diventa impossibile.

Che poi leggevo che molte cose paradossalmente le importiamo perché le paghiamo di meno rispetto al made in Italy e quindi da noi ne producono meno altrimenti non lo vendono. Che follia....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì certo, infatti. Ma se i Russi hanno cannato big time in tale comparto, a bocce ferme e pianificando a tavolino,
> mi fa un bel pò di sorpresa che gli ucraini possano essere tanto efficienti nella distribuzione capillare di dette armi con l'invasore sul campo, che è presumibile ti stia attaccando ed è sicuro conscio di quello che vuoi fare, perciò cercherà di sventarlo il più possibile. Va però detto che giocano in casa...



Secondo me gli Ucraini hanno la nato che li sta aiutando dietro le quinte a combattere questa guerra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli Ucraini hanno la nato che li sta aiutando dietro le quinte a combattere questa guerra.


Beh questo è abbastanza palese


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

LA DISNEY NON TRASMETTERÀ PIÙ I SUOI FILM NEI CINEMA RUSSI A TEMPO INDETERMINATO


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque io penso che sia abbastanza voluto, un mondo esclusivo favorevole solo ai ricchi, costo della vita più alto, immigrazioni di massa da zone di guerra e di "guerra" e stato di emergenza perenne, questo per permettere distensione o pieni poteri ai politici che fanno le guerre pacifiste dalla sera alla mattina!?!?? del tipo facciamo la guerra anche se non dovremmo? spediamo armi ma lo facciamo come NATO e quindi va bene tutto?
> In 2 anni in questo mondo non esiste più la democrazia, esiste solo il pensiero unico e tanti nemici da combattere di volta in volta, tutti squisitamente creati ad hoc, oggi la Russia domani chi lo sa, forse gli sconti? i saldi? è una vita che viene continuamente "indurita", resa difficile, invivibile quasi, senza sbocchi eppure si parla di guerra come se nulla fosse, stati d'emergenza uno dietro l'altro, boh, ci vedo tanto marcio io.


Un complotto lungo 5000 anni.
Anche prima.
Siamo animali


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il grano non lo importiamo principalmente dalla Russia ma dall'Ucraina, ovviamente ora essendoci il conflitto diventa impossibile.
> 
> Che poi leggevo che molte cose paradossalmente le importiamo perché le paghiamo di meno rispetto al made in Italy e quindi da noi ne producono meno altrimenti non lo vendono. Che follia....


In realtà leggevo sul sole24ore che noi importiamo 120m da Ucraina e 100m da Russia. Ma il grosso del grano arriva da Canada / Usa / Francia e viene usata per prodotti da export e panificati.

Se parliamo di grano per la pasta consumata in Italia, tendenzialmente sono cambiati i consumi interni negli ultimi anni e la maggior parte della produzione viene fatta con grano Italiano (i consumatori preferiscono scegliere quei Marchi e anche Barilla si è adegueata).


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè i giornali russi vogliono fare credere che gli ucraini avrebbero minacciato un Invasione della Russia?
> Ahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ed i russi ci credono pure?!


Se la fonte è MilanWorld e la tastiera malata di Milanoide è la fine del mondo.
No, dai, scusate. Il mondo malato continua.


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì certo, infatti. Ma se i Russi hanno cannato big time in tale comparto, a bocce ferme e pianificando a tavolino,
> mi fa un bel pò di sorpresa che gli ucraini possano essere tanto efficienti nella distribuzione capillare di dette armi con l'invasore sul campo, che è presumibile ti stia attaccando ed è sicuro conscio di quello che vuoi fare, perciò cercherà di sventarlo il più possibile. Va però detto che giocano in casa...



Lo sono perché la Russia non ha ancora deciso di radere a suolo le città... appena Putin si sarà stancato raderà a suolo Kiev come accaduto in Cecenia. La Russia è in difficoltà perché sta combattendo una guerra difficile cercando di fare poche vittime civili..fin quando sarà possibile.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Lo sono perché la Russia non ha ancora deciso di radere a suolo le città... appena Putin si sarà stancato raderà a suolo Kiev come accaduto in Cecenia. La Russia è in difficoltà perché sta combattendo una guerra difficile cercando di fare poche vittime civili..fin quando sarà possibile.


Penso voglia evitare di fare come in Cecenia, visto che le pressioni esterne sono totalmente diverse


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso voglia evitare di fare come in Cecenia, visto che le pressioni esterne sono totalmente diverse



Se non si arrendono lo farà


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso voglia evitare di fare come in Cecenia, visto che le pressioni esterne sono totalmente diverse


Però già aver sguinzagliato le bestie tagliagole non é un bel segno, quelli non si limitano a sparare


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

già da due giorni c'è un convoglio militare lunghissimo, probabilmente oltre 60 km, che si sposta lentamente dal confine bielorusso a Kiev
quando arriveranno tutti nella capitale sarà finita sul serio
questi arriveranno prima di quelli da sud che risalgono e stanno a Kherson al momento

ora sta alla politica arrivare a una soluzione del conflitto prima dei militari e non trasformare la città in un assedio tipo San Pietroburgo nella seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2022)

Ieri Khamenei ha detto che la guerra in Ucraina è colpa delle politiche degli USA.
Ma ha anche detto che è una fantasia il fatto che l'occidente sostenga i despoti nel mondo.
Il presidente afghano fuggito e quello ucraino credevano di avere il sostegno dell'occidente, ma dicono di essere stati lasciati soli.
Un'altra possibile destinazione per i nostri pentoloni di fagioli.


----------



## sunburn (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "bisogna mettere sotto Putin, noi ce l'abbiamo più grosso e più duro" gas e grano via dritti in Cina, Taaac.


Dai Ringhio, Putin ha espressamente minacciato di far fuori almeno un miliardo di persone, tra cui te e me. Non fare affari con lui in questo momento mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Il demone Kadyrov annuncia la morte di due ceceni del suo battaglione.*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Domanda/sondaggio: secondo voi che probabilità ci sono che la Cina entri nel conflitto ? O meglio, sfrutti il prolungarsi della situazione per mirare Taiwan? 

E quali vantaggi avrebbe restandone fuori da completa neutrale? Insomma, la domanda da 100 milioni di rubli, quali sono le vostre sensazioni riguardo la Cina?


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il grano non lo importiamo principalmente dalla Russia ma dall'Ucraina, ovviamente ora essendoci il conflitto diventa impossibile.
> 
> Che poi leggevo che molte cose paradossalmente le importiamo perché le paghiamo di meno rispetto al made in Italy e quindi da noi ne producono meno altrimenti non lo vendono. Che follia....


Va bè ragazzi nel dubbio vado a comprare un pò di semenza.. ho un campo che è stato coltivato a patate e segale l'ultima volta credo dalla mia bisnonna 60 anni fa... forse è ora di rimetterlo in funzione


----------



## Davidoff (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Domanda/sondaggio: secondo voi che probabilità ci sono che la Cina entri nel conflitto ? O meglio, sfrutti il prolungarsi della situazione per mirare Taiwan?
> 
> E quali vantaggi avrebbe restandone fuori da completa neutrale? Insomma, la domanda da 100 milioni di rubli, quali sono le vostre sensazioni riguardo la Cina?


Che ha molto da guadagnare semplicemente stando ferma, lasciando che Russia e NATO si scannino (economicamente e militarmente), approfittarne per strappare contratti vantaggiosi su gas, petrolio e grano e continuare a rinforzare la propria economia ed esercito. L'invasione di Taiwan non è una passeggiata e non hanno alcun interesse a farla, a meno che le flotte USA non siano già impegnate su più fronti e incapaci di supportare a dovere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

*LA BBC RIASSUME GLI ULTIMI AVVENIMENTI: L'ESERCITO RUSSO AVREBBE MOSSO IL 75% DELLE PROPRIE TRUPPE ALL'INTERNO DELL'UCRAINA: 

- 60KM DI MEZZI IN CODA A NORD, VERSO KJEV
- KHERSON E MARIUPOL A SUD CIRCONDATE 
- PIAZZA CENTRALE DI KHIRKIV COLPITA IN MATTINATA DA UN MISSILE RUSSO; ESPLOSIONE ENORME CHE HA CAUSATO VITTIME E DANNI INGENTI
- SI TEMONO PESANTI BOMBARDAMENTI NELLE PROSSIME ORE*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Direi che è ora di aprire un nuovo topic perché parlare di negoziati ormai è aria fritta.


----------

